# Your 2021 / 2022 Ski Season Thread



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2021)

Use this thread to track your ski days for 2021-22.

1) 11/9/21-Killington


----------



## molecan (Nov 20, 2021)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 22, 2021)

3 at the river.  Hoping for 100 plus again this year.  Probably be in the high 80's low 90's.


----------



## 180 (Nov 23, 2021)

1/2) ABasin 10/27 10/28 (37 months)
3) Killington 11/9 (38 months)
4) Killington 11/16


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 24, 2021)

*1.  November 24, 2021:  Brighton, Utah*


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> *1.  November 24, 2021:  Brighton, Utah*


*2. November 27, 2021: Alta*


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 29, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)


----------



## Zand (Nov 29, 2021)

Was going to get things started this past weekend. Then got sick and have been bedridden for 3 days. Negative for COVID, but if it was the flu that I had then it was nastier than I've ever had it.

Stuck at work the next 7 days (December blows). Will try to get to Wachusett one night this week to at least get some turns in as they are only charging a reasonable $30 for the evening shift. Good skiing will have to wait...probably till January.

Pissed I missed out on the first storm of the year (also had tix to the Pats Sunday and had to miss a great game) but hopefully done being sick for the year.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 30, 2021)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon


----------



## skef (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey, another Day 1 at Loon, day tripping from Belmont, MA.

Started the day late (on the hill ~10:40) but skied 'til close, making this (I think) the biggest day 1 I've ever skied (42K feet vert). A flare-up of plantar faciitis has kept me from running the past couple of weeks, so my legs felt really fresh. Foot didn't hurt until the final hike back across the packing lot to change out of the boots and head back home.

It was a better day than other early Loon days I can recall -- they have enough open to give a nice variety of runs; e.g., there were three (3!) ways to get from the top of the Gondola to the base of the North Peak quad. The guns are blasting all over and I suspect this weekend will see much more open terrain, and the Kanc8 carrying people.


----------



## skef (Nov 30, 2021)

Bah, meant to include some photos. Here you go.

Sunset:


North Peak:


Some damn project at Camp III involving panes of glass, while the work area is pelted with a snow cannon:




Kanc8 top terminal, under the guns:

And the monstrous base terminal, chair barn inclusive (trucks for scale):


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 1, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)


----------



## RH29 (Dec 3, 2021)

1) 12/3, Jiminy Peak. Came up mid afternoon and I’ll be skiing into the night. 11 trails, 3 lifts, solid conditions with icy patches or a whale here and there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2021)

> 1.  November 24, 2021:  Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta



*3. December 4, 2021:  Snowbird (or Icebird)*


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 4, 2021)

Day 1  first time on snow since I broke my collarbone in February. Felt great to be back!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2021)

JimG. said:


> 1) 11/9/21-Killington
> 2) 11/24-Killington
> 3) 11/28-Belleayre
> 4) 12/3-Belleayre


1) 12/5 Greek loose granular, 3 trails


----------



## Dickc (Dec 5, 2021)

Dickc said:


> 1) 11/30/2021  Loon


2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee  Only five runs as it scraped off quickly and was a bit too dangerous for my liking.


----------



## 180 (Dec 5, 2021)

180 said:


> 1/2) ABasin 10/27 10/28 (37 months)
> 3) Killington 11/9 (38 months)
> 4) Killington 11/16


5) Hunter 11/28
6/7/8  Hunter 12/3-5 (39 Months)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 6, 2021)

Day 2 Stratton yesterday. Didn’t expect to be able to sneak away from packing to move. Glad I did. 7 distinct routes. Decent hard pack. No lines. 25k vert in 4.5 hours and home by 6


----------



## NYDB (Dec 6, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Day 2 Stratton yesterday. Didn’t expect to be able to sneak away from packing to move. Glad I did. 7 distinct routes. Decent hard pack. No lines. 25k vert in 4.5 hours and home by 6


+ the only double black terrain open in the east!. 

Day 1 and day 2 at stratton this weekend.  Saturday was _way_ worse than Sunday, conditions wise. that extra til after the refreeze helped.

 Sunday, we got there at 8:30 and left at 12, experiencing the same as you hard pack but carvable conditions.

Saturday had good ungroomed far right of black bear.  And black bear in general was good since I think they blew it after the rain.  We hit that a few times.  Everything else was an ice rink.  Sunday was much better.

I know there were no lines yesterday, but there are so many people on the trails.  Its tough to get used to.

ROTD was poaching east meadow under the guns.

1) Stratton 12/4/21
2) Stratton 12/5/21


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2021)

Cornhead said:


> 1) 12/5 Greek loose granular, 3 trails


Hoping to make it out to Greek for a day after a good snowfall.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 7, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 9, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington

Good day at K yesterday. Several natural trails open and skied a bunch of other trails I did not expect to be open. Powerline, Ridge Run, Upper and Middle Ovation, Old SS, and Skyehawk were great. As were the other open trails. Superstar was in great shape and fun to rip down. Low angle trees looked very doable as well. Since there were quite a few bump lines available I stuck to those and will wait on the trees.

Hope things don't turn into a total mess after today's rain.


----------



## ghughes20 (Dec 11, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Day 2 Stratton yesterday. Didn’t expect to be able to sneak away from packing to move. Glad I did. 7 distinct routes. Decent hard pack. No lines. 25k vert in 4.5 hours and home by 6


In Stratton now, came up yesterday late.  Man, you were smart to get in a day last week.   Today is a disaster, and it's still raining.  The cold front is sooo slow to arrive.  Ugh.  Not sure tomorrow will be worth it.   Gonna be warm for a few days too.  Need another cold snap ASAP.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 11, 2021)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)


*4.  December 11, 2021:  Alta (First Powder Day)*


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 13, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Ice      (8 Runs)


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 13, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Hoping to make it out to Greek for a day after a good snowfall.


Me too! I blew off Sunday. Didn't think it would be very good after Saturday's weather.  Dan went, he said other than death cookies on the main trail, it wasn't bad. Kudos to getting after it early.


----------



## Dickc (Dec 13, 2021)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon   
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon  Got over 10,000 Vertical finally.  Legs are working better!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 14, 2021)

Felt good to not only ski some bigger mountains, but to be back in VT since February 2020


----------



## JimG. (Dec 14, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre


----------



## JimG. (Dec 14, 2021)

Cornhead said:


> Me too! I blew off Sunday. Didn't think it would be very good after Saturday's weather.  Dan went, he said other than death cookies on the main trail, it wasn't bad. Kudos to getting after it early.


I went to Belle yesterday. didn't expect much but the open terrain skied really well and it was a gorgeous day to be out.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 14, 2021)

JimG. said:


> I went to Belle yesterday. didn't expect much but the open terrain skied really well and it was a gorgeous day to be out.


Random question but is it pronounced 
Bell-air, I’ve never heard it said aloud.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 14, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> Random question but is it pronounced
> Bell-air, I’ve never heard it said aloud.


correct


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2021)

Dickc said:


> 2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee  Only five runs as it scraped off quickly and was a bit too dangerous for my liking.


I skied Sunapee on 12/10 for the first time ever.   3 ways down at the top funneling into 1 trail.  I started getting the Killington “run down like a dog” early November feeling once the people showed up.  I’ll go back when they have more open


12/10 Sunapee 
12/14 Mount Snow
12/17 Mount Snow

12/17 was the worst conditions I can recall in years.  When I was wintering at Killington, I wouldn’t have gone out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2021)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)


*5. December 17, 2021:  Brighton Pow Night (Opening of Snake Creek Night Area)*


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 18, 2021)

Zero point zero so far....

Tried to go last weekend to Bell, it was $90 each for two trails.

Was going to go tomorrow but the forecast turned to rain.

Thought about Blue, but they were $74 for 4 hours and 800 vert open, and now they are closed.

Tough start here....

And we're going to Taos to visit our daughter early jan, they have about 3 trails open....terrible luck for us so far.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 18, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2021)

Day 3. 12/18 - sugarbush. Woof.
Day 4. 12/19 - k. Good choice


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 19, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Day 3. 12/18 - sugarbush. Woof.
> Day 4. 12/19 - k. Good choice


Hows K today, they’re claiming 11”


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> Hows K today, they’re claiming 11”


Heavy 11” that got groomed halfway thru. It’s not an epic powder day but the skiing is soft and fun and well covered. Very glad I didn’t go to Stratton. They groomed and only got 6”. I’ve gotta dip by noon so was wary to burn the k day but started at first chair 8 am and already have 11k logged. Barely any lines

The drive from warren to killington on 100 was frightening yesterday afternoon. I could barely get up the hill at the 4 junction

Edit - lines after 10 am. Was cranking runs from 8-10


----------



## ghughes20 (Dec 19, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Heavy 11” that got groomed halfway thru. It’s not an epic powder day but the skiing is soft and fun and well covered. Very glad I didn’t go to Stratton. They groomed and only got 6”. I’ve gotta dip by noon so was wary to burn the k day but started at first chair 8 am and already have 11k logged. Barely any lines
> 
> The drive from warren to killington on 100 was frightening yesterday afternoon. I could barely get up the hill at the 4 junction
> 
> Edit - lines after 10 am. Was cranking runs from 8-10


Yea, Stratton got 6", and they did groom everything overnight as prior coverage was either ice, thin or non-existent.   This morning, there was 2" maybe 3" on top of the groomed stuff.

The guns should get plenty of action this week.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 19, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2021)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> 5. December 17, 2021: Brighton Pow Night (Opening of Snake Creek Night Area)


*6. December 19, 2021:  Alta (ski date with the Mrs.)*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2021)

Living on the west side of the Hudson has its perks I see. Left killington 1230 and just parked in JC


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Day 3. 12/18 - sugarbush. Woof.
> Day 4. 12/19 - k. Good choice


Woof as in bad?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Heavy 11” that got groomed halfway thru. It’s not an epic powder day but the skiing is soft and fun and well covered. Very glad I didn’t go to Stratton. They groomed and only got 6”. I’ve gotta dip by noon so was wary to burn the k day but started at first chair 8 am and already have 11k logged. Barely any lines
> 
> The drive from warren to killington on 100 was frightening yesterday afternoon. I could barely get up the hill at the 4 junction
> 
> Edit - lines after 10 am. Was cranking runs from 8-10


That stretch of Route 100 can be bad.  I've driven Granville Gulf my fair share of times.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2021)

Woof was def bad. See sugarbush thread. Downspout was whacky and organgrinder got quite dicey quick. 

It was worse south of Granville. I should have gone up and over and down 7


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 19, 2021)

1) 12/5 Greek loose granular, 3 trails
2) 12/18 Greek rain and sleet, 3 trails
3) 12/19 Greek, Grey, blustery, 3 trails
4) 12/31 Greek, warm 50, spitting, 4 trails


----------



## thebigo (Dec 19, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> *5. December 17, 2021:  Brighton Pow Night (Opening of Snake Creek Night Area)*


Any talk of lift upgrades at Brighton? Boyne seems to be putting an 8 pack everywhere else.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Any talk of lift upgrades at Brighton? Boyne seems to be putting an 8 pack everywhere else.


Not yet.  Crest is getting up there in age.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 19, 2021)

Day #20 today.

Killington: 2
Sunday River: 6
Loon: 3
Ragged: 9


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 19, 2021)

Off to a slow start

11/28 Wachusett
12/19 Pats Peak


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 20, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> That stretch of Route 100 can be bad.  I've driven Granville Gulf my fair share of times.


I had a few experiences in that spot as well.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 21, 2021)

11/26 stowe. Blizzard and moguls
11/27 stowe snowing and miguls
11/28 stowe blue skies...and moguls
12/20 hunter gun powder day...


----------



## Dickc (Dec 21, 2021)

Dickc said:


> 1) 11/30/2021  Loon
> 2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
> 3) 12/13/2021  Loon  Got over 10,000 Vertical finally.  Legs are working better!


12/31/2021 Sunapee  Got up to 14,000 vertical (10 Runs), and twice went top to bottom non stop.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2021)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*7.  December 21, 2021:  Snowbird (with the fam)*


----------



## skef (Dec 22, 2021)

Season starting very slowly...
1. November 30: Loon
2. December 21: Loon

North Peak was Ice Coast skiing at its finest.

Rode the Kanc8 a few times, lapping the West Basin where the snow was _slightly_ better than elsewhere. ROTD: Rampasture?

The Kanc8 base terminal dwarfs the Gov. Adams lodge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2021)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*8.  December 22, 2021:  Brighton Night*


----------



## 180 (Dec 22, 2021)

1/2) ABasin 10/27 10/28 (37 months)
3) Killington 11/9 (38 months)
4) Killington 11/16

5) Hunter 11/28
6/7/8 Hunter 12/3-5 (39 Months)

9) Hunter 12/8 Wing Dings

10) Killington 12/10 Ovation Nats

11) Killington 12/11 Rain

12) Killington 12/12 frozen groomers

13) Hunter 12/16 65 degrees

14) Hunter 12/17 Thin Cover boiler plate

15) Killington 12/18 Storm Day

16) Killington 12/19 Pow Day

17) Hunter 12/22 Upper Crosssover soft manmade

18) Killington 12/23


----------



## boston_e (Dec 22, 2021)

Our Family: all at Killington

Dad: 6
Son 1: 5
Son 2 and Mom: 3


----------



## JimG. (Dec 24, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington

Lower East Fall opened Wednesday and was great. Monster bumps. Some iciness later in the day. Got really cold on Thurs and everything was very firm. I don't really enjoy skiing ice bumps anymore. 

One thing is for sure, we need at least 18-24" of snow. Tired of limited terrain and boilerplate.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 25, 2021)

skef said:


> Season starting very slowly...
> 1. November 30: Loon
> 2. December 21: Loon
> 
> ...


11/28 - Wachusett
12/19 - Pats Peak
12/24 - Loon

I echo skef's report, Rampasture was the best trail, North Peak very icy.  Still a fun day and cool to check out the Kanc 8.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 26, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2021)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*9.  December 26, 2021:  Alta (Powder Day)*


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2021)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*10. December 27, 2021:  Alta (Second Powder Day)*

Wife's List:

1.  December 19, 2021:  Alta
2.  December 21, 2021:  Snowbird
*3. December 27, 2021:  Alta (Powder Day)*

Daughter's List:

1.  December 21, 2021:  Snowbird


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 28, 2021)

i am skiing cannon thursday and waterville on Friday which will be days 5 and 6. a slow start for me this year, but the weather hasn't helped. 

cannon seemed to have done ok in the mostly ice event the other day. they got 4" of snow out of it. most lifts open, 40 trails, and aggressive snowmaking it seems. i don't have high expectations but this seems to be my best option right now.

i have never been to waterville so I'm looking forward to checking out a new place, but i am sure it will be fairly limited in their offerings at the moment

low expectations should lead to a fun couple of days tho. staying in a fairly questionable but cheap motel in Franconia.

indy+ pass was a good decision. will use this week, prob saddleback over MLK, and in idaho/washington over presidents. worth the $100 add on imo.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2021)

Was supposed to ski Plattekill yesterday and I did drive over and get my season pass, but Upper Face was not open so it was green and blues only. Drove back to Belle and skied instead a lot more open. Turned out to be a great day Belle blew a lot of snow and there was LES all day.

Gonna try Platty again tomorrow.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 28, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Was supposed to ski Plattekill yesterday and I did drive over and get my season pass, but Upper Face was not open so it was green and blues only. Drove back to Belle and skied instead a lot more open. Turned out to be a great day Belle blew a lot of snow and there was LES all day.
> 
> Gonna try Platty again tomorrow.


You are my hero, way to get after it with less than stellar early conditions. Of course, being retired helps.


----------



## Dickc (Dec 28, 2021)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon  
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon  
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched - Got in eight runs then the Rocket went down hard.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 29, 2021)

Cornhead said:


> You are my hero, way to get after it with less than stellar early conditions. Of course, being retired helps.


Well, somebody has to do it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2021)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*11.  December 29, 2021:  Ski Discovery, Montana*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## oldfartrider (Dec 30, 2021)

Heading to Okemo for day 15. Hopefully it’s not too crowded


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 30, 2021)

day 5. 12/30 - cannon

big kudos to cannon for their crowd management. today was 'sold out' and a holiday week and i never waited longer than 3 minutes. the place is in great shape considering the weather lately. vista way was ungrommed with soft bumps. hardscrabble was closed but the top half was awesome with only 2 other tracks down before me. bottom half was thwacky. 

waterville tmrw for a half day. never been.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2021)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*12. December 30, 2021:  Ski Discovery, Montana*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 30, 2021)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
  2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
  3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
  4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
  5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
  6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)             
  7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs) 
  8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
  9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)


----------



## Dickc (Dec 31, 2021)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon  
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon  
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre  Hero snoft snow for 200 vertical feet.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 31, 2021)

day6 - 12/31 - waterville

first time visitor. i am surprised waterville is on indy because it seems to draw a huge crowd of Massachusetts families without the indy boost, tho today is a holiday. seems to be a ton of condos and stuff nearby in the 'village'. not enough terrain to give it a fair judgment today, but the crowds showed up big around 9:30 and i called it at about 10:30 after 2.5 hours and 15k vert. in my opinion, it was undergroomed given the low snow so far this season and the freeze thaw yesterday. nothing i skied was particularly pleasant. i attribute the undergrooming to staffing. also, i don't know the place well but seems to me there was enough snow to have the secondary lifts open (today was just the 'summit' hsq and the mid mountain lift to the left of it)


----------



## NYDB (Dec 31, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> + the only double black terrain open in the east!.
> 
> Day 1 and day 2 at stratton this weekend.  Saturday was _way_ worse than Sunday, conditions wise. that extra til after the refreeze helped.
> 
> ...


3) Stratton 12/27
4) Stratton AM /Magic PM 12/28
5) Stratton AM /Magic PM 
12/29
6) Magic 12/30
7) Magic 12/31


----------



## JimG. (Dec 31, 2021)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre


----------



## Zand (Jan 1, 2022)

After December...

1. Wachusett 12/21

Off to a hot start.


----------



## urungus (Jan 1, 2022)

1) 11/28 Mount Snow
2) 12/5 Mount Snow
3) 12/10 Mount Snow
4) 12/12 Bousquet
5) 12/19 Mount Snow
6) 12/22 Berkshire East
7) 12/24 Berkshire East
8) 12/26 Berkshire East
9) 12/28 Berkshire East
10) 12/31 Berkshire East


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 1, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
  2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
  3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
  4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
  5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
  6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)  
  7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs) 
  8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
  9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11)     1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)

Been down LMC about 50 times so far this season definitely ready for more terrain


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 1, 2022)

1) 12/5 Greek loose granular, 3 trails
2) 12/18 Greek rain and sleet, 3 trails
3) 12/19 Greek, Grey, blustery, 3 trails
4) 12/31 Greek, warm 50, spitting, 4 trails


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 2, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River


----------



## Mt_Wawasee (Jan 2, 2022)

11/29/21 to 12/20/21 Wachusett
12 days
371 runs
268.8 miles
216,101 vertical

start again tomorrow 1/3/22 (weather permitting)


----------



## thebigo (Jan 2, 2022)

Day #30 today.

Killington: 2
Sunday river: 6
Loon: 6
Ragged: 16


----------



## 180 (Jan 2, 2022)

1/2) ABasin 10/27 10/28 (37 months)
3) Killington 11/9 (38 months)
4) Killington 11/16

5) Hunter 11/28
6/7/8 Hunter 12/3-5 (39 Months)

9) Hunter 12/8 Wing Dings

10) Killington 12/10 Ovation Nats

11) Killington 12/11 Rain

12) Killington 12/12 frozen groomers

13) Hunter 12/16 65 degrees

14) Hunter 12/17 Thin Cover boiler plate

15) Killington 12/18 Storm Day

16) Killington 12/19 Pow Day

17) Hunter 12/22 Upper Crosssover soft manmade

18) Killington 12/23

19) Killington 12/24

20) Killington 12/25 Bitter Road

21) Killington 12/26 Viper Pit madness

22) Hunter 12/29

23 Hunter 12/30 Soft Goodness , Low Grooming Mogul Madness

24) Hunter 12/31 Ditto

25) Hunter 1/1 No rain again, many mogul runs – X Over, Milky, K27. Overlook, Belt Parkway, Rips and a few others

26) Hunter 1/2 drizzle foggy


----------



## nh2maboarder (Jan 3, 2022)

12/5/21 - Pats Peak. Opening weekend and my first time here.
12/24/21 - Pats Peak. Considerably more terrain open. Small place still but enjoyed myself a lot more just cruising longer greens with my wife.
12/31/21 - Waterville Valley. Warm, foggy, slushy. The snow was actually pretty decent.
1/1/22 - Waterville Valley. Rainy, warm. foggy, slushy. Would've stayed longer but my crew wanted to leave early. Snow was not bad.
Decided to pull the trigger on a Pats Peak pass since my wife and I can get young adult rates and she enjoys it as a beginner.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*13.  January 2, 2022:  Brighton*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2022)

waterville reposted my instagram photo, which is nice...









						Waterville Valley Resort on Instagram: "Have you made it out to get some turns in? We have 130 plus acres for you to explore! Book your lift tickets by clicking the link our bio!  Photo by @sjs.ski.nyc on instagram"
					

Waterville Valley Resort shared a post on Instagram: "Have you made it out to get some turns in? We have 130 plus acres for you to explore! Book your lift tickets by clicking the link our bio!  Photo by @sjs.ski.nyc on instagram". Follow their account to see 2054 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> waterville reposted my instagram photo, which is nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They even gave you credit for it


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 5, 2022)

1) 12/5 Greek loose granular, 3 trails
2) 12/18 Greek rain and sleet, 3 trails
3) 12/19 Greek, Grey, blustery, 3 trails
4) 12/31 Greek, warm 50, spitting, 4 trails
5) 01/04 Greek, one trail at opening, Odyssey


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 5, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)  
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs) 
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)

We really need a storm…


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> 1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
> 2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
> 3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
> 4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
> ...


Nice technical skiing.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 5, 2022)

1) 12/5 Greek loose granular, 3 trails
2) 12/18 Greek rain and sleet, 3 trails
3) 12/19 Greek, Grey, blustery, 3 trails
4) 12/31 Greek, warm 50, spitting, 4 trails
5) 01/04 Greek, one trail at opening, Odyssey
6) 01/05 Greek


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 6, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)  
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs) 
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)

Used an Indy pass day to try somewhere new. Never been here even though its ~40 mins from me. Pretty decent terrain for its size and what was open. Front of mountain is steep but short. Looking forward to coming back later in the season with more snow.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6-Belleayre


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 7, 2022)

stratton tomorrow, magic sunday. i think? hotel in bennington. slim pickings on lodging right now! manchester and near the ski areas were a fat nope.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> stratton tomorrow, magic sunday. i think? hotel in bennington. slim pickings on lodging right now! manchester and near the ski areas were a fat nope.


Yeah, Manchester is still a ways from the ski areas.  About 45 minutes from Pats Peak.  10 minutes from McIntyre.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 7, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, Manchester is still a ways from the ski areas.  About 45 minutes from Pats Peak.  10 minutes from McIntyre.



manchester vermont my friend. outlet malls and hotels. 20 from the soVT triangle


----------



## NYDB (Jan 7, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> stratton tomorrow, magic sunday. i think? hotel in bennington. slim pickings on lodging right now! manchester and near the ski areas were a fat nope.


All those little motels on 11 by 7 are no vacancy?  Or to pricy?   And there are a few on 11 near londonderry right?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 7, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> All those little motels on 11 by 7 are no vacancy?  Or to pricy?   And there are a few on 11 near londonderry right?



mostly sold out or perhaps not on booking sites. my manchester shitholes (weathervane, four winds, econo lodge) are all sold out.

i also tend to like being in a town with some food options and decent cell service/wifi, so I'm less inclined to book places like the bromley view

just checked the random places on 11 near bromley. sold out.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2022)

1) 12/5 Greek loose granular, 3 trails
2) 12/18 Greek rain and sleet, 3 trails
3) 12/19 Greek, Grey, blustery, 3 trails
4) 12/31 Greek, warm 50, spitting, 4 trails
5) 01/04 Greek, one trail at opening, Odyssey
6) 01/5 Greek
7) 01/07 Greek, 2", 5 trails, shuttle bus driver quit!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre

So after good skiing on 1/6 because Belle decided to go all in and resurface all of their open terrain, I was looking forward to 1/7 with a few inches of fresh. I left home with 3" on the ground and watched as the snow totals decreased as I headed north and west. As I passed Pine Hill it looked like it had not snowed at all! So I was pretty dejected as I turned into the access road. Fortunately the elevation gain resulted in a bit of lake effect snow and there was about 3" of fresh snow on the hill. Dare I say I got in a few powdery turns? Finally!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> manchester vermont my friend. outlet malls and hotels. 20 from the soVT triangle


Ah, big difference.   

And it has been over ten years since I spent a lot of time in Bennington (my wife did a med school rotation down there).  There are NO chain hotels--all local mom and pop places.  There was one Hampton Inn IIRC.  I know that another chain hotel was built down there recently, but real slim pickings for hotels.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*14.  January 8, 2022:  Brighton Twilight*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Ah, big difference.
> 
> And it has been over ten years since I spent a lot of time in Bennington (my wife did a med school rotation down there).  There are NO chain hotels--all local mom and pop places.  There was one Hampton Inn IIRC.  I know that another chain hotel was built down there recently, but real slim pickings for hotels.



day7 - 1/9 - stratton

i 'stayed' in a very decent cheap mom and pop today in bennington, the paradise inn. but i only stayed a few hours. took a shower. ate dinner. sat down to chill and saw the ice storm forecast, and got in the car and came back. hi from jersey city. i left last night at 4 AM, skied 8:30-2:30, chilled til 8, and walked in my apt at 11:30 (bennington is close!). stratton was fine today for a day of groomers. the 4" they got groomed in pretty decent. cold one today. singles line so no lines for me.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Jan 9, 2022)

nh2maboarder said:


> 12/5/21 - Pats Peak. Opening weekend and my first time here.
> 12/24/21 - Pats Peak. Considerably more terrain open. Small place still but enjoyed myself a lot more just cruising longer greens with my wife.
> 12/31/21 - Waterville Valley. Warm, foggy, slushy. The snow was actually pretty decent.
> 1/1/22 - Waterville Valley. Rainy, warm. foggy, slushy. Would've stayed longer but my crew wanted to leave early. Snow was not bad.
> Decided to pull the trigger on a Pats Peak pass since my wife and I can get young adult rates and she enjoys it as a beginner.


5. Pats Peak. Gorgeous blue bird day. Absolutely packed and yet lines were really not bad. Thought it was funny that the mountain did not clear out at all in the afternoon, I guess cause of the night skiing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 9, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*15. January 9, 2022:  Alta*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
*4. January 9, 2022:  Alta*

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## NYDB (Jan 10, 2022)

1) 12/4/21 Stratton
2) 12/5/21 Stratton
3) 12/27/21 Stratton
4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
5) 12/29/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
6) 12/30/21 Magic
7) 12/31/21 Magic
8) 1/8/22 Magic 
9) 1/9/22 Magic

Pretty much done with the groomer enthusiasm at this point.  Need Trees and Snow.  10 day looks like that won't happen.  At least its cold.  Time to bury myself in work for a couple of weeks and hopefully by end of January we get some storms rolling through.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 10, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)  
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs) 
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)

Worst day of the season so far with the insane ice, should've brought skates instead of skis. Seemed like there was zero resurfacing since the rain/ice. Trails weren’t even groomed or only halfway groomed, the amount of people falling over and sliding down the hill was crazy. Called it a day because I didn’t want someone else to end my season with all the buffoonery.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 10, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River
7. 1/9 - Waterville Valley, waste of a day, never could see in freezing rain and fog


----------



## thebigo (Jan 11, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> 1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
> 2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
> 3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
> 4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
> ...



What is that circular thing under the lift in your picture?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 11, 2022)

thebigo said:


> What is that circular thing under the lift in your picture?


Was a big target to throw empty cans at. Pretty good idea because sometimes it’s hard to even find a garbage can at mountains.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 12, 2022)

From Mount Snow Monday...
View attachment GX010097_Trim.mp4


----------



## Dickc (Jan 12, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon 
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon 
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon  17,400 vertical.  The legs are SLOWLY coming back.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 13, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre

Yeah I've skied at Belle a lot but it hasn't been worth it to drive anywhere else especially since Belle resurfaced all of their open terrain *again* and opened a bunch of trails. More trails on tap to open soon and snow was great everywhere on the hill yesterday. I'll be at Plattekill for the holiday weekend they're finally getting up to speed as well. God bless the independent operators and NYS!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 13, 2022)

JimG. said:


> 1) 11/9/21-Killington
> 2) 11/24-Killington
> 3) 11/28-Belleayre
> 4) 12/3-Belleayre
> ...



sounds like the new york and new hampshire state governments are doing right by their ski areas this year. cannon has been great considering the weather and virus


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 13, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)

Great time at Magic today, was day and night compared to Mt. Snow on Monday. Surface was soft and had the slopes to ourselves.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*16.  January 14, 2022:  Brighton Twilight*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
*4. January 9, 2022:  Alta*

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill

Stoked to ski at Platty! One of the first skiers to ski down the newly top to bottom snowmaking line on Plunge. Sweet!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 16, 2022)

day8 - jay peak

FINALLY TREE SKIING!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 16, 2022)

1) 12/5 Greek loose granular, 3 trails
2) 12/18 Greek rain and sleet, 3 trails
3) 12/19 Greek, Grey, blustery, 3 trails
4) 12/31 Greek, warm 50, spitting, 4 trails
5) 01/04 Greek, one trail at opening, Odyssey
6) 01/5 Greek
7) 01/07 Greek, 2", 5 trails, shuttle bus driver quit!
8) 01/16 Greek


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 16, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)

Few runs at opening bell then lessons rest of the day.


----------



## Dickc (Jan 16, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon 
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon 
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon 
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre - A good stretch of the legs.  They opened the last of their trails today.  They are 100% open.  TAKE THAT FAIL, INC.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*17.  January 16, 2022:  Alta with the Fam*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
*5. January 16, 2022:  Alta*


Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
*2. January 16, 2022:  Alta*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2022)

day1 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
day2 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
day3 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty, scary drive to rutland
day4 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
day5 - 12/30 - cannon - impressive conditions and terrain variety given the weather challenges
day7 - 01/08 - stratton - repetitive groomers but good snow and over 30k vertical. scrapped the overnight due to ice storm next day
day8 - 01/16 - jay - finally tree skiing. jay always quietly has thick coverage while others are hurting. great day. scrapped 1/17 due to fear of driving in snow.

i usually have about twice as many days by now, but the poor weather and xmas trip to tennessee really set me back. having day trips this weekend and last due to weather is also annoying. first world problems tho. great to finally be in the woods.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 17, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River
7. 1/9 - Waterville Valley
8. 1/16 - Pats Peak, Pats always delivers, and Vail is the best thing ever for their business


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2022)

xlr8r said:


> 1. 11/28 - Wachusett
> 2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
> 3. 12/24 - Loon
> 4. 12/30 - Sunday River
> ...


I just saw a video on Facebook of someone skiing the pow at Pats.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 17, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)

Wasn’t planning on skiing today but my cousin was going so I tagged along. Great decision, not too crowded and powder was an amazing change from the icy groomers I’ve been on for a month. Lots of people were not prepared for it though, had one couple complaining to me about the lack of grooming and another guy say the conditions were unacceptable (while skiing a trail that had thin cover signs). Hope more snow is on the way.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 18, 2022)

1) 12/4/21 Stratton
2) 12/5/21 Stratton
3) 12/27/21 Stratton
4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
5) 12/29/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
6) 12/30/21 Magic
7) 12/31/21 Magic
8) 1/8/22 Magic
9) 1/9/22 Magic
10) 1/17/22 Magic storm day
11) 1/18/22 Stratton poachalicious

the storm really saved my early season.   Magic first thing was so great and the refills all morning were sweet.  I love storm days.  Today was more untracked and tree runs at stratton.  there was alot of stuff not open on the sunbowl and kidderbrook side and it didn't seem like patrol could give a shit.  15" from storm and another inch On top.  snow quality at stratton seemed much better than Magic. probably due to elevation.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 18, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)

Awesome day, some crowds but manageable. Stayed in the woods the whole day (Trials and a few different glades on Sunbrook). Sunbrook was surprisingly deep and untracked so it was a blast. Felt great to finally be in the woods again.


----------



## 180 (Jan 18, 2022)

1/2) ABasin 10/27 10/28 (37 months)
3) Killington 11/9 (38 months)
4) Killington 11/16

5) Hunter 11/28
6/7/8 Hunter 12/3-5 (39 Months)

9) Hunter 12/8 Wing Dings

10) Killington 12/10 Ovation Nats

11) Killington 12/11 Rain

12) Killington 12/12 frozen groomers

13) Hunter 12/16 65 degrees

14) Hunter 12/17 Thin Cover boiler plate

15) Killington 12/18 Storm Day

16) Killington 12/19 Pow Day

17) Hunter 12/22 Upper Crosssover soft manmade

18) Killington 12/23

19) Killington 12/24

20) Killington 12/25

21) Killington 12/26

22) Hunter 12/29 Bumps – limited grooming

23) Hunter 12/30 Bumps – Milky, X Over, Upper K, Rips, Overlook, Belt

24) Hunter 12/31 More Bumps

25) Hunter 1/1 Bumps

26) Hunter1/2 firm

27) Hunter 1/7 Overlook Snowmaking bumps

28) Loveland, CO 1/8

29) A Basin – Beavers/ Pali/ Zuma 1/9

30) Steamboat 1/10

31) Steamboat 1/11

32) Snowbird 1/12

33) Deer Valley World Cup Moguls 1/13

34) Deer Valley World Cup Moguls 1/14

35) Hunter 1/16 Whoa ICY

36) Hunter 12” 1/17


----------



## Dickc (Jan 19, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon 
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon 
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon 
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched - The Rocket ran fine today.  Did 20 runs off of it, and two off of the west double.  NO ONE THERE today.  Ski on for every run.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 19, 2022)

Dickc said:


> 1) 11/30/2021  Loon
> 2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
> 3) 12/13/2021  Loon
> 4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
> ...


are Wednesdays usually busy at Crotched?


----------



## Dickc (Jan 19, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> are Wednesdays usually busy at Crotched?


I've only been there twice, once during Christmas week, and Today.  Was really surprised that after being closed for two days it was virtually ski on all day.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 20, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)

Pretty chilly day but the snow was nice. Mount Snow had a lot more coverage in the woods but all we need is one more storm for most of the mountain to be in play.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 20, 2022)

Day 17 all at Killington


----------



## JimG. (Jan 20, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre


----------



## JimG. (Jan 20, 2022)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 17 all at Killington


Skiing midweek anytime soon?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 21, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Skiing midweek anytime soon?


Today I am! I'll let you know next midweek day I'm around.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*18. January 21, 2022:  Brighton Twilight*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 22, 2022)

1) 12/5 Greek loose granular, 3 trails
2) 12/18 Greek rain and sleet, 3 trails
3) 12/19 Greek, Grey, blustery, 3 trails
4) 12/31 Greek, warm 50, spitting, 4 trails
5) 01/04 Greek, one trail at opening, Odyssey
6) 01/5 Greek
7) 01/07 Greek, 2", 5 trails, shuttle bus driver quit!
8) 01/16 Greek
9) 01/21 Greek


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 22, 2022)

day1 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
day2 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
day3 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty skiing. scary drive to rutland in the sleet and snow
day4 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
day5 - 12/30 - cannon - impressive conditions and terrain variety given the weather challenges
day6 - 12/31 - Waterville - first time visitor. not enough open to judge fairly, and a bit crowded. left by 11 to get home for New Year’s Eve
day7 - 01/08 - stratton - repetitive groomers but good snow and over 30k vertical. scrapped the overnight due to ice storm next day
day8 - 01/16 - jay - finally tree skiing. jay always quietly has thick coverage while others are hurting. great day. scrapped 1/17 due to fear of driving in snow.

day9 - 01/22 - stratton - glades skied a lot better than i thought they would, tho def still thwacky and thin. great day. 30k vert. Finally magic tmrw


----------



## JimG. (Jan 22, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill

Plattekill was awesome today. Naturals skied very well and were a lot of fun. Good snow. Trees bony need another storm 12" will do it.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 23, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River
7. 1/9 - Waterville Valley
8. 1/16 - Pats Peak
9. 1/22 - Berkshire East - A little firmer than I would of liked, but great coverage


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*19.  January 23, 2022:  Alta with the Fam*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
*6. January 23, 2022:  Alta*

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
*3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta*


----------



## 180 (Jan 23, 2022)

31) Steamboat 1/11

32) Snowbird 1/12

33) Deer Valley World Cup Moguls 1/13

34) Deer Valley World Cup Moguls 1/14

35) Hunter 1/16 Whoa ICY

36) Hunter 12” 1/17

37) Hunter 1/21 Bluebird empty, grippy

38) Killington 1/22 OL under the gun, nats holding up including some trees

39) Killington 1/23 More OL and also Super Star –


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2022)

180 said:


> 31) Steamboat 1/11
> 
> 32) Snowbird 1/12
> 
> ...


How was the World Cup at DVR?  It used to be a real big deal locally.  COVID kind of killed it.  I did see that there were some bad crashes.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill

Platty was even better yesterday than it was on Sat. Another 12" storm and the trees will be in play.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 24, 2022)

day1 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
day2 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
day3 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty skiing. scary drive to rutland in the sleet and snow
day4 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
day5 - 12/30 - cannon - impressive conditions and terrain variety given the weather challenges
day6 - 12/31 - waterville - first time visitor. not enough open to judge fairly, and a bit crowded. left by 11 to get home for New Year’s Eve
day7 - 01/08 - stratton - repetitive groomers but good snow and over 30k vertical. scrapped the overnight due to ice storm next day
day8 - 01/16 - jay - finally tree skiing. jay always quietly has thick coverage while others are hurting. great day. scrapped 1/17 due to fear of driving in snow.
day9 - 01/22 - stratton - glades skied a lot better than i thought they would, tho def still thwacky and thin. great day. 30k vert. Finally magic tmrw

day10 - 01/23 - magic - finally using my sunday pass. almost everything open. thin and funky is magical. snowmaking sides of whales on tali skied like real pow. great day


----------



## Dickc (Jan 24, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon 
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon 
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon 
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee - Way more open terrain than last time.  All lifts turning, and snow being made.  It looks to be finally getting to a reasonable state.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 25, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)

Excellent day, few inches fell over night and had everything in great shape. Started out poaching Iron Run a few times then moved into Sunbrooks glades for most of the day.

Bonus pic from my GoPro


----------



## 180 (Jan 25, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> How was the World Cup at DVR?  It used to be a real big deal locally.  COVID kind of killed it.  I did see that there were some bad crashes.


It was great to be back at DVR. This was like an Olympic primer.  Too bad they didn't hold the night event, apparently Altera has killed that.  Great local crowd and good vibe.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2022)

180 said:


> It was great to be back at DVR. This was like an Olympic primer.  Too bad they didn't hold the night event, apparently Altera has killed that.  Great local crowd and good vibe.


Why did they do that?  COVID?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre

Wow Belleayre's snowmaking upgrades are on full display. More whales and resurfacing everywhere. Trails in fine shape. Bumps on Yahoo, Tongora and Winnisook. Belleayre Run under the chair was pretty sweet. Trees open. Still bony and a little sketchy but very doable with limited obstacles. Good snow too still fluffy.

Skied with my oldest son today good times.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 27, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)

Perfect snow for carving today. Barely anyone there either.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 29, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*20. January 28, 2022: Brighton's 85th Anniversary Party with Fireworks*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)

Freezing cold today but the fresh snow was nice for a few runs on some natural snow trails.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Jan 29, 2022)

nh2maboarder said:


> 12/5/21 - Pats Peak. Opening weekend and my first time here.
> 12/24/21 - Pats Peak. Considerably more terrain open. Small place still but enjoyed myself a lot more just cruising longer greens with my wife.
> 12/31/21 - Waterville Valley. Warm, foggy, slushy. The snow was actually pretty decent.
> 1/1/22 - Waterville Valley. Rainy, warm. foggy, slushy. Would've stayed longer but my crew wanted to leave early. Snow was not bad.
> Decided to pull the trigger on a Pats Peak pass since my wife and I can get young adult rates and she enjoys it as a beginner.


5. 1/8/22 - Pats Peak. Gorgeous bluebird day.
6. 1/15/22 - Pats Peak. Negatives in the AM but another gorgeous bluebird day.
7. 1/24/22 - Killington. Gorgeous bluebird with ~3” of fresh snow. Great combo, great day.
8. 1/25/22 - Killington. Colder with cloud cover, maybe an inch or two of fresh snow. A little busier than Monday? Still really good conditions. Snow was coming down in the afternoon but we left around 2:30/3 to drive home.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*21. January 30, 2022:  Deer Valley*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 30, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River
7. 1/9 - Waterville Valley
8. 1/16 - Pats Peak
9. 1/22 - Berkshire East
10. 1/30 - Nashoba Valley - Powder!!!, would be just my luck if the best snow I ski all season was at Nashoba


----------



## nh2maboarder (Jan 30, 2022)

nh2maboarder said:


> 5. 1/8/22 - Pats Peak. Gorgeous bluebird day.
> 6. 1/15/22 - Pats Peak. Negatives in the AM but another gorgeous bluebird day.
> 7. 1/24/22 - Killington. Gorgeous bluebird with ~3” of fresh snow. Great combo, great day.
> 8. 1/25/22 - Killington. Colder with cloud cover, maybe an inch or two of fresh snow. A little busier than Monday? Still really good conditions. Snow was coming down in the afternoon but we left around 2:30/3 to drive home.


9. 1/30/22 - Pats Peak. Cold (maybe 10 F in the morning) but a perfect blue bird day. Hit cascade basin right after they dropped the ropes and set fresh tracks in about a foot of fresh snow. Great day!


----------



## 180 (Jan 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Why did they do that?  COVID?


Night event costs twice as much


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2022)

180 said:


> Night event costs twice as much


….but draws a lot of people and $$$.  Or at least it once did.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 31, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> 1) 12/4/21 Stratton
> 2) 12/5/21 Stratton
> 3) 12/27/21 Stratton
> 4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
> ...


12) Magic with the kids
13) Magic with the kids

great weekend.  youngest is improving rapidly with her group.

Oldest can pretty much keep up all the time.  proud papa.

I'd have more days in but early season sucked big time.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 31, 2022)

End of January Update  Way behind where I'd like to be normally this time of year

See Sig


----------



## boston_e (Jan 31, 2022)

Don't have a day by day account but:

Older Son: 25 Days (20 Killington/Pico; 4 Bradford; 1 Gunstock)
Younger Son: 25 Days (21 Killington/Pico; 4 Bradford)
Dad: 21 Days (All Killington/Pico)
Mom: 16 Days ( All Killington/Pico)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 31, 2022)

day01 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
day02 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
day03 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty skiing. scary drive to rutland in the sleet and snow
day04 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
day05 - 12/30 - cannon - impressive conditions and terrain variety given the weather challenges
day06 - 12/31 - waterville - first time visitor. not enough open to judge fairly, and a bit crowded. left by 11 to get home for New Year’s Eve
day07 - 01/08 - stratton - repetitive groomers but good snow and over 30k vertical. scrapped the overnight due to ice storm next day
day08 - 01/16 - jay - finally tree skiing. jay always quietly has thick coverage while others are hurting. great day. scrapped 1/17 due to fear of driving in snow.
day09 - 01/22 - stratton - glades skied a lot better than i thought they would, tho def still thwacky and thin. great day. 30k vert. Finally magic tmrw
day10 - 01/23 - magic - finally using my sunday pass. almost everything open. thin and funky is magical. snowmaking sides of whales on tali skied like real pow. great day


day11 - 01/29 - sugarbush - nervous about driving thru the tri-state area and southern new england in the snow, i left work early on Friday and headed to an airbnb in waitsfield, hoping the snow would push north and do it early. that didn't happen, but a good day nonetheless skiing a full open albeit thin sugarbush lincoln peak. very very very cold. one of the first times in recent memory that i ended my day bc of cold. had 30k vert skied, but it was only 2pm and i was sleeping 5 miles away. would have pushed to 3 or 4 had my toes not been number

day12 - 01/30 - magic - maybe 2" laying around from the day before. another day of almost 100% open but very thin. steeper woods not fun at all. lower angle woods that had been trafficked skied ok. bottom of the wardrobe (closed at top, accessed via bushwhack from sorcerer) was great. love that mellow meadow of powder cruising. 15k vertical by 1 PM and home by 5:30. love getting home at a decent hour on sundays.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 31, 2022)

8 days at JH..no snow until now..going to wait until the wind dies down..it must be sporty up there..


----------



## JimG. (Jan 31, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill




Really great day at Platty yesterday. Trails especially the naturals were all fantastic. Trees still bony and not deep enough to really ski fast and relaxed. Another 6" would be awesome.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 31, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)

First time going to Berkshire East. Pretty great mountain, really punches above its class when it comes to terrain. Feels like a smaller Magic with how the trails follow the natural undulation of the hill. Will definitely be back, gotta love the Indy Pass.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2022)

day01 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
day02 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
day03 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty skiing. scary drive to rutland in the sleet and snow
day04 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
day05 - 12/30 - cannon - impressive conditions and terrain variety given the weather challenges
day06 - 12/31 - waterville - first time visitor. not enough open to judge fairly, and a bit crowded. left by 11 to get home for New Year’s Eve
day07 - 01/08 - stratton - repetitive groomers but good snow and over 30k vertical. scrapped the overnight due to ice storm next day
day08 - 01/16 - jay - finally tree skiing. jay always quietly has thick coverage while others are hurting. great day. scrapped 1/17 due to fear of driving in snow.
day09 - 01/22 - stratton - glades skied a lot better than i thought they would, tho def still thwacky and thin. great day. 30k vert. Finally magic tmrw
day10 - 01/23 - magic - finally using my sunday pass. almost everything open. thin and funky is magical. snowmaking sides of whales on tali skied like real pow. great day
day11 - 01/29 - sugarbush - nervous about driving thru the tri-state area and southern new england in the snow, i left work early on Friday and headed to an airbnb in waitsfield, hoping the snow would push north and do it early. that didn't happen, but a good day nonetheless skiing a full open albeit thin sugarbush lincoln peak. very very very cold. one of the first times in recent memory that i ended my day bc of cold. had 30k vert skied, but it was only 2pm and i was sleeping 5 miles away. would have pushed to 3 or 4 had my toes not been number
day12 - 01/30 - magic - maybe 2" laying around from the day before. another day of almost 100% open but very thin. steeper woods not fun at all. lower angle woods that had been trafficked skied ok. bottom of the wardrobe (closed at top, accessed via bushwhack from sorcerer) was great. love that mellow meadow of powder cruising. 15k vertical by 1 PM and home by 5:30. love getting home at a decent hour on sundays

day13 - 02/05 - k - 17” leftovers. balls to the walls ripping tree skiing


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 5, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Deep Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)

Only got a few runs in today between lessons but it was a beautiful bluebird day and not too crowded.

Stowe was unreal, Thursday was ski on the whole day with heavy snow falling. Friday was a day for the books with how deep the snow was but the Jerrys were out in force and the traffic was terrible. Also good amount of cat track ice from people just snow plowing the whole way down. The front four were awesome especially Nosedive and Nosedive woods. Favorite run was Upper Smugglers, no one over on Spruce it was like night and day from Mansfield. Managed to lose a ski in the woods at one point and had to spend a while digging around to find it.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington

2 best days of the season so far. Not even close. Drove up 2/3 in the rain, switched over to snow at 11 as we arrived at K and we storm skied all afternoon. Skied 9-3:30 on 2/4 in 16" of fresh. First tracks in Patsy's and The Throne. Easily 2' in the Throne my best run of the season. The rest of the day was killer tree skiing. Surprise of the day was Devil's Fiddle. Ride home in freezing rain was exciting too.





Great 2 days 2021-22...finally!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2022)

hell yea, today was a fucking classic. so glad i didnt puss out of the drive.


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 5, 2022)

That selfie tells all you need to know about how great of a day it was.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 5, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> That selfie tells all you need to know about how great of a day it was.


lol yeah I was one happy skier.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*22.  February 5, 2022:  Alta*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## 180 (Feb 5, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> View attachment 53017day01 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
> day02 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
> day03 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty skiing. scary drive to rutland in the sleet and snow
> day04 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
> ...


Nice set of tree runs.  How was Chop Chop?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2022)

180 said:


> Nice set of tree runs.  How was Chop Chop?



run of the day! they were racing on conclusion so racers edge was roped off at royal flush, so hardly anyone had been in it


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 6, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River
7. 1/9 - Waterville Valley
8. 1/16 - Pats Peak
9. 1/22 - Berkshire East
10. 1/30 - Nashoba Valley
11. 2/5 - Suicide Six - Perfect ski day
12. 2/6 - Bolton Valley - Cold, but snow still great


----------



## NYDB (Feb 6, 2022)

1) 12/4/21 Stratton
2) 12/5/21 Stratton
3) 12/27/21 Stratton
4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
5) 12/29/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
6) 12/30/21 Magic
7) 12/31/21 Magic
8) 1/8/22 Magic
9) 1/9/22 Magic
10) 1/17/22 Magic storm day
11) 1/18/22 Stratton poachalicious
12) 1/29/22 Magic with the kids
13) 1/30/22 Magic with the kids
14) 2/4/22 Pico powder day.  Made the drive after the storm shit the bed on SoVt.  Worth it and good move.
15) 2/5/22 Magic Lemonade day. The 4-5“ of snow, sleet and ice from the storm that missed us was more better than I thought.
16) 2/6/22 Magic early skin/ laps with fambly.  we got down to the ice layer today.  Firm and technical. Trees still good.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2022)

day01 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
day02 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
day03 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty skiing. scary drive to rutland in the sleet and snow
day04 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
day05 - 12/30 - cannon - impressive conditions and terrain variety given the weather challenges
day06 - 12/31 - waterville - first time visitor. not enough open to judge fairly, and a bit crowded. left by 11 to get home for New Year’s Eve
day07 - 01/08 - stratton - repetitive groomers but good snow and over 30k vertical. scrapped the overnight due to ice storm next day
day08 - 01/16 - jay - finally tree skiing. jay always quietly has thick coverage while others are hurting. great day. scrapped 1/17 due to fear of driving in snow.
day09 - 01/22 - stratton - glades skied a lot better than i thought they would, tho def still thwacky and thin. great day. 30k vert. Finally magic tmrw
day10 - 01/23 - magic - finally using my sunday pass. almost everything open. thin and funky is magical. snowmaking sides of whales on tali skied like real pow. great
day11 - 01/29 - sugarbush -  a good day skiing a full open albeit thin sugarbush lincoln peak. very very very cold. one of the first times in recent memory that i ended my day bc of cold. had 30k vert skied, but it was only 2pm and i was sleeping 5 miles away. would have pushed to 3 or 4 had my toes not been numb
day12 - 01/30 - magic - maybe 2" laying around from the day before. another day of almost 100% open but very thin. steeper woods not fun at all. lower angle woods that had been trafficked skied ok. 15k vertical by 1 PM and home by 5:30. love getting home at a decent hour on sundays
day13 - 02/05 - k - 17” leftovers. balls to the walls ripping tree skiing
day14 - 02/06 - k - repeat of Saturday. was with a friend. he asked is it possible to get from snowdon to bear and only ski woods in the process. challenge accepted. 15 runs that prominently featured at least one glade to traverse over to bear. then a couple of cruise control + bittersweet groomers to return to car.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*23.  February 7, 2022:  Snowbird*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
*7. February 6, 2022:  Alta*

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## Dickc (Feb 9, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon 
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon 
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon 
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee
11)  02-09-2022 - Loon - North peak quad down until noontime.  Absolute shitshow at the gondola as a result.  Snow pretty good on most trails.  Only got 16,000 vertical before legs gave out.  Too much snow and ice clearing over the last week.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington

Another killer day at K. Skied with my son David and Ira (kingslug). Love skiing with Ira and the kingslug effect was in full force all day. Snowed hard at times. Everything was in great shape! 




Ira thanks for the great shot of David.


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 11, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Deep Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)

Might not be fresh powder but spring like conditions and the views are amazing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 12, 2022)

^nice. i am skipping this weekend because i leave weds for 12 days of mission ridge > 49 north > schweitzer > silver. it is supposed to snow a little starting around 2/15


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Deep Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)

Beautiful sunny day with soft snow. Almost 3k vertical and panoramic views.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> 1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
> 2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
> 3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
> 4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
> ...


So.....what did you think?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*24.  February 12, 2022:  Brighton Twilight*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 13, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> So.....what did you think?


Both nice mountains with great views. Tamarack has more interesting trails but Brundage would be more fun with fresh powder since you can basically ski the whole mountain and end up at a lift without traversing. One more day at Tamarack then back East just in time for a big thaw>freeze>rain event.


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm at 20 days, with some recent very good ones at Ragged (first time), Bolton (first also), Smuggs (been once before but the terrain and layout still blew my mind), and Stowe (I've never skied there without the summit socked in; every goddamn time).


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 13, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Deep Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)

Girlfriend sat today out so I got to explore the whole mountain. Some nice soft bumps and the place was empty.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2022)

Currently sitting at 25 days all at K


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 14, 2022)

i am so damn excited to get on an airplane to ski for the first time since feb 2020

i am 1000% useless at work today and tomorrow, and working from home with minimal oversight has never been a better situation

my flight to spokane is weds 6 AM

finally some snow in the forecast for the interior nw


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre

Didn't expect much from Belle especially after 3 great days at K. But 40 degree sunny weather and bumps on several trails made for an awesome spring bump day. Heading to Gore tomorrow then planning to ski as much as possible during the holiday week.


----------



## Dickc (Feb 16, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon 
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon 
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon 
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee
11)  02-09-2022 - Loon
12) 02-16-2022 Attitash - The flyiing bear and abinaqui were running at Bear, and the summit triple, Yankee, learning center triple and carpet were running. Moat got pushed out two days ago according to regulars, and they had started pushing out Grandstand.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 17, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 17, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Deep Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)


----------



## nh2maboarder (Feb 18, 2022)

nh2maboarder said:


> 9. 1/30/22 - Pats Peak. Cold (maybe 10 F in the morning) but a perfect blue bird day. Hit cascade basin right after they dropped the ropes and set fresh tracks in about a foot of fresh snow. Great day!


10. 2/12/22 - Wildcat. After a dud weekend from the ice storm the first weekend of Feb, we had ourselves a great spring-like day at Wildcat. Rode with my buddy and his dad who have skied Wildcat for decades. They took me all over the mountain, through the moguls and trees but I managed to keep up on my board. Man the trails are long here - only my third time here and first in 10+ years (since I was in high school!)


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 19, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*25. February 19, 2022:  Brighton Night*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
*8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)*

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 20, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Deep Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)


----------



## JimG. (Feb 20, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 21, 2022)

Schweitzer is amazing.


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 21, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Deep Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)

Someone had to be heli-lifted away today


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 21, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River
7. 1/9 - Waterville Valley
8. 1/16 - Pats Peak
9. 1/22 - Berkshire East
10. 1/30 - Nashoba Valley
11. 2/5 - Suicide Six
12. 2/6 - Bolton Valley
13. 2/21 - Loon, might be my biggest vert day ever, 30 runs, just shy of 40k vft


----------



## nh2maboarder (Feb 22, 2022)

nh2maboarder said:


> 10. 2/12/22 - Wildcat. After a dud weekend from the ice storm the first weekend of Feb, we had ourselves a great spring-like day at Wildcat. Rode with my buddy and his dad who have skied Wildcat for decades. They took me all over the mountain, through the moguls and trees but I managed to keep up on my board. Man the trails are long here - only my third time here and first in 10+ years (since I was in high school!)


11. 2/21/22 - Pats Peak. Solo day. Warm and soft snow, mostly messed around in the mini terrain park which has a pretty fun setup


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 22, 2022)

day01 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
day02 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
day03 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty skiing. scary drive to rutland in the sleet and snow
day04 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
day05 - 12/30 - cannon - impressive conditions and terrain variety given the weather challenges
day06 - 12/31 - waterville - first time visitor. not enough open to judge fairly, and a bit crowded. left by 11 to get home for New Year’s Eve
day07 - 01/08 - stratton - repetitive groomers but good snow and over 30k vertical. scrapped the overnight due to ice storm next day
day08 - 01/16 - jay - finally tree skiing. jay always quietly has thick coverage while others are hurting. great day. scrapped 1/17 due to fear of driving in snow.
day09 - 01/22 - stratton - glades skied a lot better than i thought they would, tho def still thwacky and thin. great day. 30k vert. Finally magic tmrw
day10 - 01/23 - magic - finally using my sunday pass. almost everything open. thin and funky is magical. snowmaking sides of whales on tali skied like real pow. great
day11 - 01/29 - sugarbush - a good day skiing a full open albeit thin sugarbush lincoln peak. very very very cold. one of the first times in recent memory that i ended my day bc of cold. had 30k vert skied, but it was only 2pm and i was sleeping 5 miles away. would have pushed to 3 or 4 had my toes not been numb
day12 - 01/30 - magic - maybe 2" laying around from the day before. another day of almost 100% open but very thin. steeper woods not fun at all. lower angle woods that had been trafficked skied ok. 15k vertical by 1 PM and home by 5:30. love getting home at a decent hour on sundays
day13 - 02/05 - k - 17” leftovers. balls to the walls ripping tree skiing
day14 - 02/06 - k - repeat of Saturday. was with a friend. he asked is it possible to get from snowdon to bear and only ski woods in the process. challenge accepted. 15 runs that prominently featured at least one glade to traverse over to bear. then a couple of cruise control + bittersweet groomers to return to car.

day15 - 02/17 - mission ridge - yuck. i decided to try mission ridge because it was on the indy pass and allowed me to not pay for lift tickets or cross the canadian border and deal with covid stuff, and the trail map is rad and its >2000 of vertical. but fuck they are in horrible shape for snow. mission ridge is on the far eastern foothills of the cascades and its clear they need a lot of snow and just because there may be a lot of (albeit old) snow up at stevens pass, doesnt mean the same down in the foothills. groomers only. just lots of the same groomers. i should have probably taken the time to drive to brundage/tamarack or east into the montana places, but oh well. checked out leavenworth. weird place. what america would be like if the nazis won the war?

day16 - 02/18 - mission ridge - more of the same.

day17 - 02/19 - 49 degrees north - was expecting more bad, but it was actually really good! they had picked up 4" or so in the week leading up to my showing up and it had barely been skied. some of it had sun baked and firmed and thawed so was a little crusty, but there was a lot snow in the trees and there are a shitload of trees to ski there. its kind of eastern in its configuration with lots of defined trails flanked by glades. no high alpine. fun day. chewelah washington is a very sleepy little town. 49N is clearly a day trip for spokane and not many people stay overnight. i had a great little airbnb on a golf course.

day18 - 02/20 - 49 degrees north - more of the same.

day19 - 02/21 - schweitzer - big time big mountain! they picked up about 5" from the broader west coast storm system this past weeknd, whcih was an underperform, but the place skied amazingly, with deep powder pockets on steeps and wind favored locations. big 2000 ft runs starting on steep above treeline faces with nice chutes and cliffys, spilling out into mellow open glades. awesome place! best skiing of my season for snow + terrain. also, schweitzer has a t-bar on their highest ridge and a lot of places would make you hike that ridge and in my fat-ish old-ish age i really appreciated that t-bar

so today i was gonna go to silver because they got 14" out of hte storm system and i wanted to get to it before its tracked out, and they are actually closed for cold. and schweitzer has half their lifts closed, but those lifts happen to be the lifts i skied yesterday. so the terrain i havent skied at schweitzer yet is open and its only a question of if i want to deal with brutal cold. as a new england skier, i think i am probably game for at least an hour or two, i'll just wait til like 11. im gonna go to silver tomorrow. i think i am going to go and pay to ski whitefish for one day. they got 13" out of the storm system and i know it to be world class terrain.


----------



## Edd (Feb 22, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> day01 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
> day02 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
> day03 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty skiing. scary drive to rutland in the sleet and snow
> day04 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
> ...


Leavenworth is an odd duck of a town.  Had a pretty good lunch there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*26. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana (cold pow leftovers)*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
*9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana*

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre

Best bump skiing of the season on 2/20 and 2/21 at Belle.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*27. February 23, 2022:  Big Sky *

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
*9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana*

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## Alex.moon (Feb 24, 2022)

1) 05/12 ABasin
2) 19/12  Killington
3) 01/09 Hunter
4) 01/17 Hunter
5) 28/01 Killington
6) 18/02 Killington


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2022)

gorgeous day at schweitzer with about 1 inch of fresh light pow to soften things. I’m first tracking thru soft snow in the trees all day long. it’s sunny and like 20ish. im listening to old Dave Matthews albums that I haven’t listened to in like 15 years. Good day today.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 24, 2022)

1) 12/4/21 Stratton
2) 12/5/21 Stratton
3) 12/27/21 Stratton
4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
5) 12/29/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
6) 12/30/21 Magic
7) 12/31/21 Magic
8) 1/8/22 Magic
9) 1/9/22 Magic
10) 1/17/22 Magic storm day
11) 1/18/22 Stratton poachalicious
12) 1/29/22 Magic with the kids
13) 1/30/22 Magic with the kids
14) 2/4/22 Pico powder day. Made the drive after the storm shit the bed on SoVt. Worth it and good move.
15) 2/5/22 Magic Lemonade day. The 4-5“ of snow, sleet and ice from the storm that missed us was more better than I thought.
16) 2/6/22 Magic early skin/ laps with fambly. we got down to the ice layer today. Firm and technical. Trees still good.
17) 2/23/22 Killington spring in February.  really fun day, just would prefer in April not presidents week.
18) 2/24/22 Magic recon mission before the storm. ice galore as expected.  Magic making snow here and there.  hopefully tommorow is much different and this storm delivers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 24, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*28.  February 24, 2022:  Big Sky*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
*10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky*

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*29. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
*11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky*

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 26, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)

Two great days in a row. Really needed some fresh snow. West was pretty empty and we had fresh refills the entire day. Magic had a little less snow but it was great to hit some natural trails (even though base was nonexistent) for first tracks.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 27, 2022)

1) 12/4/21 Stratton
2) 12/5/21 Stratton
3) 12/27/21 Stratton
4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
5) 12/29/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
6) 12/30/21 Magic
7) 12/31/21 Magic
8) 1/8/22 Magic
9) 1/9/22 Magic
10) 1/17/22 Magic storm day
11) 1/18/22 Stratton poachalicious
12) 1/29/22 Magic with the kids
13) 1/30/22 Magic with the kids
14) 2/4/22 Pico powder day. Made the drive after the storm shit the bed on SoVt. Worth it and good move.
15) 2/5/22 Magic Lemonade day. The 4-5“ of snow, sleet and ice from the storm that missed us was more better than I thought.
16) 2/6/22 Magic early skin/ laps with fambly. we got down to the ice layer today. Firm and technical. Trees still good.
17) 2/23/22 Killington spring in February. really fun day, just would prefer in April not presidents week.
18) 2/24/22 Magic recon mission before the storm. ice galore as expected. Magic making snow here and there. hopefully tommorow is much different and this storm delivers.
19) 2/25/22 Magic low tide storm / powder day.  many fresh lines in the am. Limited terrain. 
20) 2/26/22 Magic low tide powder day - 4 runs before the lines formed at like 10.  Stayed until lunch.  must have just missed #ThatGuy on broomstick to hom.  Hom, blackline and twighlight zone all Knocked my bases up pretty good as expected.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 28, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River
7. 1/9 - Waterville Valley
8. 1/16 - Pats Peak
9. 1/22 - Berkshire East
10. 1/30 - Nashoba Valley
11. 2/5 - Suicide Six
12. 2/6 - Bolton Valley
13. 2/21 - Loon
14. 2/26 - Attitash
15. 2/27 - Attitash


----------



## JimG. (Feb 28, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 28, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)

Still a good amount of untracked snow if you know where to look.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 2, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River
7. 1/9 - Waterville Valley
8. 1/16 - Pats Peak
9. 1/22 - Berkshire East
10. 1/30 - Nashoba Valley
11. 2/5 - Suicide Six
12. 2/6 - Bolton Valley
13. 2/21 - Loon
14. 2/26 - Attitash
15. 2/27 - Attitash
16 2/28 - Black NH


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2022)

woahhhhh we're halfway there*

*50 is always the goal. reality is always more like 40-45

day01 - 11/20 - killington - north ridge laps
day02 - 12/05 - stratton - ripping groomers day trip
day03 - 12/18 - sugarbush - not pretty skiing. scary drive to rutland in the sleet and snow
day04 - 12/19 - killington - 11" reported, skied more densely, first 'good' day
day05 - 12/30 - cannon - impressive conditions and terrain variety given the weather challenges
day06 - 12/31 - waterville - first time visitor. not enough open to judge fairly, and a bit crowded. left by 11 to get home for New Year’s Eve
day07 - 01/08 - stratton - repetitive groomers but good snow and over 30k vertical. scrapped the overnight due to ice storm next day
day08 - 01/16 - jay - finally tree skiing. jay always quietly has thick coverage while others are hurting. great day. scrapped 1/17 due to fear of driving in snow.
day09 - 01/22 - stratton - glades skied a lot better than i thought they would, tho def still thwacky and thin. great day. 30k vert. Finally magic tmrw
day10 - 01/23 - magic - finally using my sunday pass. almost everything open. thin and funky is magical. snowmaking sides of whales on tali skied like real pow. great
day11 - 01/29 - sugarbush - a good day skiing a full open albeit thin sugarbush lincoln peak. very very very cold. one of the first times in recent memory that i ended my day bc of cold. had 30k vert skied, but it was only 2pm and i was sleeping 5 miles away. would have pushed to 3 or 4 had my toes not been numb
day12 - 01/30 - magic - maybe 2" laying around from the day before. another day of almost 100% open but very thin. steeper woods not fun at all. lower angle woods that had been trafficked skied ok. 15k vertical by 1 PM and home by 5:30. love getting home at a decent hour on sundays
day13 - 02/05 - k - 17” leftovers. balls to the walls ripping tree skiing
day14 - 02/06 - k - repeat of Saturday. was with a friend. he asked is it possible to get from snowdon to bear and only ski woods in the process. challenge accepted. 15 runs that prominently featured at least one glade to traverse over to bear. then a couple of cruise control + bittersweet groomers to return to car.
day15 - 02/17 - mission ridge - yuck. horrible shape for snow. groomers only. just lots of the same groomers.
day16 - 02/18 - mission ridge - more of the same.
day17 - 02/19 - 49 degrees north - actually really good! lots of snow in the trees and there are a shitload of trees to ski there. its kind of eastern in its configuration with lots of defined trails flanked by glades. no high alpine. fun day.
day18 - 02/20 - 49 degrees north - more of the same.
day19 - 02/21 - schweitzer - big time big mountain! they picked up about 5" from the broader west coast storm system this past weeknd, whcih was an underperform, but the place skied amazingly
day20 - 02/22 - schweitzer - step into the freezer. cold as fuck and wild wind. many areas in the region did not open. i refused to not ski. got a fast 10k and bailed.
day21 - 02/23 - silver - they got 14" on Sun>Mon and closed Tues for cold, so this was a big day of leftover pow. It had set up a bit so was kind of hard to turn sometimes, but a good day! still brutally cold, but nothing an icecoaster cant handle.
day22 - 02/24 - schweitzer - surprise 2" overnight really freshed things up. locals said the place was in awful shape. as an eastern skier, i begged to differ
day23 - 02/25 - schweitzer - more of the same
day24 - 02/26 - silver - gorgeous day and as the 14" got a bit more tracked out it became easier to ski. only hiking of the trip to access wardner peak
day25 - 02/27 - schewitzer - STORM SKIING. 2" down by open, 5-6" down by close. Refills. Best day of season.

i flew home on 2/28, schweitzer wound up with a 20" storm total. but by 3/1 it got ruined by rain. so i missed the biggest pow day but overall my timing was amazing, as there had been no snow fore weeks before i arrived, and everything got destroyed the day after i left.

will return to spokane/idaho and hopefully incorporate whitefish Montana and red bc next time.


----------



## slatham (Mar 3, 2022)

Season has been derailed by some family health issues. But I did get lucky and got to Bromley yesterday only to be treated to a surprise powder day today - one of the best ski days you can have. An expected 2-3” turned into 5-7” with 2” coming between 9 and 10 this am. Empty mountain meant pow shots all day including several first tracks. Glades and the typically ungroomed trails were 10-12” with today’s snow on top of Tuesday nights 2-3” and Sunday nights 2”. The skiing was great and reading reports from other areas getting this snow too so tomorrow and Saturday are days to hit it before another negative weather event.  This March is definitely not last year when Bromley has 1” for he month. Some indications March is cold. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 3, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)





Was planning on Stowe but with the $4.20 gas prices I stayed close to home. Top 5 day for this season definitely. The woods were untracked across the mountain (if you know where to look), and some trails had shin deep windblown snow (may have involved poaching). Best part of all, the mountain was empty and got last chair in the golden bubble.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington



Nice powder day at K yesterday.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 4, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon 
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon 
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon 
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee
11)  02-09-2022 - Loon
12) 02-16-2022 Attitash
13) 03-04-2022 Sunapee - Grooming held up well for my 15 runs.  VERY little ice or glazed areas.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre






So after a nice powder day at Killington on Wednesday I expected very little at Belleayre today. And I was rewarded with fresh snow everywhere and more snowmaking.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 5, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)

Beautiful but busy day. Thankfully had lessons and got to lap Red all day without waiting.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre
33) 3/5-Plattekill

My last day at Platty was on 2/24 and things looked grim; you can see that Freefall in the middle of the shot is essentially dirt:



I thought yesterday might be my last day there but when I pulled into the lot I was amazed!



In addition to the natural snow that accumulated there was a serious snowmaking effort and the skiing was really good!



Freefall was outstanding




Turned out to be a great day. Kudos to Plattekill it's been a tough season but they have really hung in there and I appreciate the effort Lazlo and staff make to provide a quality experience. Never expected to score a leftover powder day yesterday it's almost magical.

Bumps on Plunge were sweet as well:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*30. March 4, 2022:  Brighton Night Powder (in memory of the original trailboss)
31. March 6, 2022:  Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 7, 2022)

1. 11/28 - Wachusett
2. 12/19 - Pats Peak
3. 12/24 - Loon
4. 12/30 - Sunday River
5. 12/31 - Sunday River
6. 1/1 - Sunday River
7. 1/9 - Waterville Valley
8. 1/16 - Pats Peak
9. 1/22 - Berkshire East
10. 1/30 - Nashoba Valley
11. 2/5 - Suicide Six
12. 2/6 - Bolton Valley
13. 2/21 - Loon
14. 2/26 - Attitash
15. 2/27 - Attitash
16 2/28 - Black NH
17 3/5 - Cannon


----------



## thebigo (Mar 7, 2022)

60 days

45 - Ragged
6 - Loon
6 - SR
2 - K
1 - Pats

9 Year old daughter - 43 days
5 year old daughter - 25 days
Wife - 18 days


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2022)

4” at Gunstock today. Sunny with temps going into the 40s. Haven’t had a day like this all season. Going to enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Zand (Mar 11, 2022)

Today is 3/11

Today I'm celebrating by being up to 3 days on the season and plan on being up to 11 days about two weeks from now.

Wachusett 12/21
Loon 2/9
Wachusett 3/9


----------



## Dickc (Mar 11, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon 
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon 
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon 
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee
11)  02-09-2022 - Loon
12) 02-16-2022 Attitash
13) 03-04-2022 Sunapee
14) 03-11-2022 - Crotched - Mother nature has not been good to them.  They have bare spots starting to show and after tomorrow it will take VERY Creative grooming to stitch back together.  Maybe 3 dozen total people at the place.  Stopped by Pat's Peak to get next years pass, and the place looked like it was a Saturday it was so busy!  Snow conditions looked primo at Pats!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre
33) 3/5-Plattekill
34) 3/10-Belleayre

Belle got 3-4" of cream cheesy snow on Wednesday and everything had a nice covering to start the day yesterday. I stuck to the bump trails which were very good up until 1pm when most of the cream cheese had been scraped off. Yahoo and Belleayre Run bumps were awesome and I spent a bunch of time on both. By the time I got over to Winnisook the bumps had been thoroughly scraped off and were nothing but water logged ice bumps. That was a somewhat hair raising descent. Overall another surprisingly snowy ski day considering the recent weather. I'm feeling pretty spoiled!

Yahoo:


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 11, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)

Great spring day, snow was sticky where the sun hit but besides that conditions were  awesome.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 11, 2022)

Dickc said:


> 1) 11/30/2021  Loon
> 2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
> 3) 12/13/2021  Loon
> 4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
> ...


I was at Crotched today as well, lots of melt since yesterday, but I really liked the spring conditions except on Jupiter's. That was too firm. Word on the street is next weekend might be it with the dwindling snowpack, but they'll likely keep piecing it together to make the closing day of March 27th. Vail is stubborn and will open with a trail or 2.  
Day 28 total today, I think.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 15, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)






Top two days of the season. Jay was deepest snow I’ve been in and Stowe had ample untracked pow in the woods still.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre
33) 3/5-Plattekill
34) 3/10-Belleayre
35) 3/13-Belleayre
36) 3/14-Killington

Belle on 3/13 was great, especially good skiing in lift line areas like under the Gondi and lift 8. Low angle glades were fun too. Easily a foot of snow, more in some places like Utsayantha. And it's always nice to get a rare personal action shot, this one on Tongora late in the day:



Killington on 3/14 was also excellent, everything but the steepest trails and glades was open and skiing well:




My last 6 ski days have all been outstanding, powder or powder leftovers every day.


----------



## big_vert (Mar 16, 2022)

1   12/16  Park City      Stockli AR and SR95
2   12/17  Park City      Stockli AR and SR95
3   12/19  Park City      Stockli AR
4   12/20  Park City      Kastle FX95
5   12/21  Park City      Stockli SR95
6    1/6      Park City     Stockli SR95, AR and Nordica 104 Free - parked close to trade off skis
7    1/7      Canyons      Stockli AR
8    1/8      Canyons      Stockli AR
9    1/10   Snowbasin    Stockli AR - Meh, poor grooming, manky snow
10  1/11  Deer Valley     Stockli AR, Stockli SR95
11   1/12  Park City        Stockli SR95, Kastle FX95
12   1/13  Park City        Stockli AR
13   1/15  Whistler        Blizzard Bonafide - thank you Fanatyko
14   1/16  Whistler        Blizzard Bonafide - Thank you Fanatyko
15    3/3   Park City       Stockli AR
16    3/4   Canyons       Stockli AR - Good spring conditions
17    3/7   Canyons       Stockli AR
18    3/8   Park City       Stockli SR95
19    3/9   Canyons       Stockli SR95 - Best Day of the year. 12+ fresh
20   3/10  Canyons       Stockli SR95
21   3/11  Park City       Stockli SR95
22   3/13  Beaver Creek  Stockli SR95 - Awful. Nasty crusty drek
23  3/14    Vail               Stockli SR95 - 2nd best day of the season - only about 6 inches
24   3/15   Vail               Stockli AR
25   3/16  Steamboat     Stockli SR95 - Dust on crust - typical Steamboat white out

Another week in Utah coming up. Not a great season but better than past couple of years.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2022)

i support listing what skis you used. interesting that you hardly ever reach for anything >100. its been a relatively poor season out west tho

my early season was on my dps wailer 105s which are my rock skis, other eastern days on black crows corvus, western days on kastle bmx118s

i broke my kastles in Idaho, so i need to buy a new 115-120ish powder ski. i also just got fischer ranger 102fr

i need to figure out what bindings to put on what. i think my pivots are coming off my kastles and onto the fischers, and a pair of griffons i have sitting around will eventually go on TBD pow ski


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2022)

big_vert said:


> 1   12/16  Park City      Stockli AR and SR95
> 2   12/17  Park City      Stockli AR and SR95
> 3   12/19  Park City      Stockli AR
> 4   12/20  Park City      Kastle FX95
> ...


I've been skiing a Stockli Laser AX over 90% of the time this season.  I've got my eye on getting SR95s.  Probably won't need them this season, the AX crushes anything under 8" of dense snow it feel like.  Never tried the AR.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 17, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
43) 3/17-Magic Mountain (5-Runs)


----------



## JimG. (Mar 17, 2022)

Kind of what I figure I'll see at Plattekill tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Kind of what I figure I'll see at Plattekill tomorrow.


Only platty on Saturday and Sunday now to end of the season


----------



## JimG. (Mar 17, 2022)

ScottySkis said:


> Only platty on Saturday and Sunday now to end of the season


Good to know Belle tomorrow then and Platty Sunday.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 18, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon 
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon 
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon 
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee
11)  02-09-2022 - Loon
12) 02-16-2022 - Attitash
13) 03-04-2022 - Sunapee
14) 03-11-2022 - Crotched
15) 03-18-2022 - Sunday River.  Hit 64 degrees at the River.  Snow was sticky in quite a few places.  Got my last runs in Jordan before they tear it down and start fresh.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 19, 2022)

that it is not raining right now is bothering me. i should have gone up north.


----------



## Edd (Mar 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> that it is not raining right now is bothering me. i should have gone up north.


Raining in coastal NH. I’m driving up to Saddleback tomorrow for a few days and the webcam looks rainy. I think it’s going to be ok but I’m firmly in a state of denial.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 19, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre
33) 3/5-Plattekill
34) 3/10-Belleayre
35) 3/13-Belleayre
36) 3/14-Killington
37) 3/18-Belleayre

Got up to 70 in the afternoon at Belle yesterday. Great spring bump skiing. Guess I'm just not ready for spring yet! Snowmaking trails still in decent shape but base area was a swimming pool at day's end.

Yahoo:


Winnisook:


Belleayre Run half bumped up top to bottom:




Glad I bought my K midweek pass this season. It'll be my only shot at getting to 50 days.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 19, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Glad I bought my K midweek pass this season. It'll be my only shot at getting to 50 days.


Was going to do K Spring pass but after the $100 price increase and the lack of snow this winter it doesn’t seem worth it. Hoping to hit 50 days still but looking unlikely.


----------



## big_vert (Mar 22, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i support listing what skis you used. interesting that you hardly ever reach for anything >100. its been a relatively poor season out west tho
> 
> my early season was on my dps wailer 105s which are my rock skis, other eastern days on black crows corvus, western days on kastle bmx118s
> 
> ...



It has certainly been lousy in Utah. I cancelled my Feb trip after the local buds said that there was only three inches since I was there in January which was barely acceptable. I have had two "powder days" this year, which on the least coast would be epic, but in UT, sorta mundane. I had the Nordica 104's out for one, and the Stockli 95's for the other. I really in love with the 95's, they are the swiss army knife of skis. Also, the AR's are a unicorn with an 83mm waist and a 130 shovel, so they can go through most anything.

The biggest issue has been that it's been very crusty on most of my days, including yesterday at Snowbasin, so something wider and softer wouldn't have done the job. One bud who's been in Park City for 23 years says this is the worst season he's ever seen. 

I leave tomorrow after a 3 week stint, and it looks like it's just in time as it's getting much warmer, and the cover is marginal to begin with. Maybe a couple of days at WB in a couple of weeks, but looks like this is another one in the books.

I ususally reserve Pivots for hard snow skis, as they're a real pita to put on if they come off when there's pow. I typically go with Griffons on pow skis. I also often put on demos so I can play with the fore and aft placement. Never had an issue with the Griffon demo clamps.


----------



## Edd (Mar 22, 2022)

Day 2 of 3 at Saddleback. Pretty firm, groomers only. They had a couple of ungroomed open yesterday but they were awful and closed today. The wind shut down Kennebago yesterday. Need the wind to mellow out and just a bit warmer. Tomorrow looks to be better.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks for the update Edd. I'll be there tomorrow with very low expectations. I stopped in at Attitash on my way up today and it is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 22, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee
11)  02-09-2022 - Loon
12) 02-16-2022 - Attitash
13) 03-04-2022 - Sunapee
14) 03-11-2022 - Crotched
15) 03-18-2022 - Sunday River
16) 03-22-2022 - Pats Peak - Almost zero bare spots except on Hurricane.  A bit fast and firm at 9AM, but by 10:30 was softening nicely.  Saw two guys on skins heading around the base of the Hurricane lift for there slog up.  @Smellytele, was that you?


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 22, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
43) 3/17-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
44) 3/21-Mount Snow (20 Runs)



Serendipitously got golden bubble for what will probably be last summit run this season (also got it first day of season). Spotty coverage but mountain was empty and the snow was decent. Shame this season never really took off, always seemed one storm away from great conditions.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*32. March 24, 2022:  Brighton Night Skiing*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 25, 2022)

sunday river tomorrow. they say 40ish and sunny. cautiously optimistic for corn and tanlines.

waterville, cannon, or loon sunday. they say light snow. which prob means boilerplate.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 25, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
43) 3/17-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
44) 3/21-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
45) 3/25-Mount Snow (15 Runs)



Took a half day to get some skiing in before leaving for Florida. Surface was awesome today, silky smooth but coverage is going quick. Hopefully come back to some fresh snow for a Jay trip.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*33. March 26, 2022: Deer Valley*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*35.  April 1, 2022:  Brighton Night*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## Zand (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks a little better after March...

1. Wachusett 12/21
2. Loon 2/9
3. Wachusett 3/9
4. Sugarbush 3/13
5. Jay 3/14
6. Jay 3/15
7. Sugarbush 3/16
8. Killington 3/25
9. Pico 3/26

Up to 5 days on Ikon, 2 on Indy, and 2 at Wachusett that I didn't pay a dime for. Not sure I'll get any more days on Indy so obviously will lose on that this year, but I got my two best days on it so I can hang my hat on that. Work is straight out for me in April and then I'm in Florida the last week of the month, but I still plan on getting 3-4 more days at Killington before the season is done. So at 9 days I'm probably almost breaking even on Ikon but still not great.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 28, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre
33) 3/5-Plattekill
34) 3/10-Belleayre
35) 3/13-Belleayre
36) 3/14-Killington
37) 3/18-Belleayre
38) 3/27-Belleayre

Plenty of snow still left at Belle. They are open this week and also have pond skimming planned for 4/9. Assuming they will be open this week then close next week and open for last weekend on 4/9-10. Plan is to get 3-4 days of skiing there this week.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 28, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee
11)  02-09-2022 - Loon
12) 02-16-2022 - Attitash
13) 03-04-2022 - Sunapee
14) 03-11-2022 - Crotched
15) 03-18-2022 - Sunday River
16) 03-22-2022 - Pats Peak
17) 03-27-2022 - Pats Peak - Their final day of this season.  Not a lot of people there, a bit "crisp" first thing on most upper trails. and got greeted at the top by the liftie telling me I was the "first of the last" as I grabbed first chair.  Pretty good grooming job.  A few bare spots, but all were easily avoidable.  Got 24 runs in by 12:30 and called it a day.


----------



## RH29 (Mar 31, 2022)

Not as impressive as everyone else, but still a good season nonetheless.

1) 12/3 - Jiminy Peak
2) 12/16 - Wachusett
3) 12/18 - Berkshire East - Indy Pass
4) 12/31 - Mount Snow
5) 1/20 - Jay Peak - Indy Pass
6) 1/21 - Jay Peak - Indy Pass
7) 1/22 - Jay Peak - Indy Discount
8) 2/5 - Magic Mountain - Indy Pass
9) 2/26 - Killington
10) 2/27 - Killington
11) 2/28 - Killington (sprained my wrist two runs in...whoops)
12) 3/5 - Mohawk Mtn  - Indy Pass
13) 3/27 - Cannon - Indy Pass
14+) ??? - Killington, maybe Sugarbush

Not included in this list are many evenings at Mt. Southington, a small hill down in CT.
Next season I plan to make it back to Catamount and Bolton, and visit Waterville Valley for the first time. Maybe Saddleback is in the cards too.

Bonus: The Indy Pass saved me 300 bucks. Well worth the $279.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 31, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre
33) 3/5-Plattekill
34) 3/10-Belleayre
35) 3/13-Belleayre
36) 3/14-Killington
37) 3/18-Belleayre
38) 3/27-Belleayre
39) 3/30-Belleayre

Day 40 tomorrow.

Edit: it rained all night here and then I saw the forecast for falling temps today. Skiing on freezing up water logged snow was not appealing so I juggled my schedule and will make day 40 on Sat 4/2 instead.


----------



## Dickc (Apr 1, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee
11)  02-09-2022 - Loon
12) 02-16-2022 - Attitash
13) 03-04-2022 - Sunapee
14) 03-11-2022 - Crotched
15) 03-18-2022 - Sunday River
16) 03-22-2022 - Pats Peak
17) 03-27-2022 - Pats Peak
18) 04-01-2022 - Loon - No South Peak (will run tomorrow), rest was open.  Lots of clear ice flows from the rain, but you could edge them as they were softish on top.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 3, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre
33) 3/5-Plattekill
34) 3/10-Belleayre
35) 3/13-Belleayre
36) 3/14-Killington
37) 3/18-Belleayre
38) 3/27-Belleayre
39) 3/30-Belleayre
40) 4/2-Belleayre

Good move waiting to ski until yesterday. Brilliant sunshine and temps in the low 40's perfect. Best bump skiing of the season. Yahoo had many exceptional bump lines and I skied it many times.



It does not get better than that in the springtime! Belleayre Run and Winnisook also had great bumps. Still no word about opening this coming week fingers crossed.

Edit: just checked, Belle selling tickets through 4/9 which is the date of their last posted event (80's day). Hoping to ski there again tomorrow and Tues.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 3, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*36.  April 3, 2022:  Alta/Snowbird (Baldy Summit Day)*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2022)

My annual goal is to ski a new mountain. This year it was Heavenly Valley.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 5, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre
33) 3/5-Plattekill
34) 3/10-Belleayre
35) 3/13-Belleayre
36) 3/14-Killington
37) 3/18-Belleayre
38) 3/27-Belleayre
39) 3/30-Belleayre
40) 4/2-Belleayre
41) 4/4-Belleayre






Didn't expect fresh snow there was 2-3" of accumulation and the skiing was very nice. Still plenty open bumps are skiing great. Wish I could have skied today as well I wonder if yesterday was my last at Belle this season. Hope they can reopen for at least a last day on Sat.


----------



## Dickc (Apr 5, 2022)

1) 11/30/2021  Loon
2) 12/5/2021  Sunapee
3) 12/13/2021  Loon
4) 12/31/2021 Sunapee
5) 12/28/2021 Crotched
6) 12-31-2021 - McIntyre
7) 01-12-2022 - Loon
8) 01-15-2022 - McIntyre
9) 01-19-2022 - Crotched
10) 01-24-2022 - Sunapee
11)  02-09-2022 - Loon
12) 02-16-2022 - Attitash
13) 03-04-2022 - Sunapee
14) 03-11-2022 - Crotched
15) 03-18-2022 - Sunday River
16) 03-22-2022 - Pats Peak
17) 03-27-2022 - Pats Peak
18) 04-01-2022 - Loon
19) 04-05-2022 - Sunday River - Missed only two of the major trails (Aurora to Jordan was closed.).  My legs were toast at 16,000 vertical.  I was seeing more thin spots than I like to see.  The upcoming weather is going to hurt them.  I may be done for the season.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 5, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
43) 3/17-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
44) 3/21-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
45) 3/25-Mount Snow (15 Runs)
46) 4/5-Stowe (18 Runs)





Finally got to hit all the trails that were closed the other times I was up this year. Starr was favorite run of the day, sporty entrance. Goat was excellent as well. Mountain was basically empty with great coverage.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*37. April 7, 2022:  Brighton Night*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## thebigo (Apr 11, 2022)

75 days
Ragged - 52
Loon - 10
Sunday River - 10
Killington - 2
Pats - 1

9 Year old daughter: 54 days
5 year old daughter: 31 days
Wife: 20 days


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 11, 2022)

ive got this friday off work

i know the weather is gonna suck later in the week, but my plan is to hit jay Friday, sugarloaf Saturday, and loon or sunday river on Sunday. i booked cheap white river junction for Thursday night, and cheap gorham nh for fri and sat nights. likely my last full weekend, tho i will get 1 more day at killington in late April or may


----------



## thebigo (Apr 11, 2022)

Over a 75 hour stretch of time, you are planning to drive from new york city -> Jay -> Sugarloaf -> Sunday River/Loon -> New york city? What is that 1000 miles? 20+ hours of driving? That is dedication.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
43) 3/17-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
44) 3/21-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
45) 3/25-Mount Snow (15 Runs)
46) 4/5-Stowe (18 Runs)
47) 4/11-Sugarbush (10 Runs)


----------



## jimk (Apr 11, 2022)

@ThatGuy is posting up some pretty pictures of N. VT!!!


----------



## Edd (Apr 12, 2022)

08Dec21, Sunapee
09Dec21, BW
10Dec21, Cannon
29Dec21, Gunstock
04Jan22, BW
05Jan22, BW
06Jan22, Gunstock
12Jan22, Gunstock
13Jan22, BW
18Jan22, Gunstock
19Jan22, Sunapee
24Jan22, BW
25Jan22, Cannon
26Jan22, Gunstock
27Jan22, Sunapee
31Jan22, Ragged
01Feb22, BW
07Feb22, Bolton Valley
08Feb22, Stowe
09Feb22, Smuggler’s Notch
14Feb22, Gunstock
28Feb22, BW
01Mar22, Wildcat
04Mar22, Gunstock
10Mar22, Gunstock
14Mar22, BW
15Mar22, Cranmore
18Mar22, Gunstock
21Mar22, Saddleback
22Mar22, Saddleback
23Mar22, Saddleback

That’s a wrap on my season at 31 days, 11 less than last year with full blown COVID restrictions. To be fair, there wasn’t much to do last year besides ski. Last week, I gave up a spring afternoon at Cannon to go to a concert in Boston.

Lost $ on my Epic Veteran pass, which is a first for any pass I’ve had.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 12, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Over a 75 hour stretch of time, you are planning to drive from new york city -> Jay -> Sugarloaf -> Sunday River/Loon -> New york city? What is that 1000 miles? 20+ hours of driving? That is dedication.



lol. yes. i've missed so many weekends this spring for a bunch of different reasons. i just want to tour around the places where i can still ski on my passes, that have the most snow. aside from coming home from sunday river on Sunday, no drive is that long. 4 hours to white river junction, 2 to jay, 2 to gorham, 2.5 to loaf, 2.5 back to gorham, 45 min to sunday river. then home about 6 hours. i love driving, and i particularly love ~2 hour drives on country roads in daylight.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*38.  April 13, 2022:  Brighton (Powder Day!)*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 13, 2022)

51 Days as of Monday. Over 1 million vertical. Still plan on a couple of more days. Lots of days at Gore, 7 at Huntah, 1 at West and 5 days at Summit County.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*39. April 14, 2022:  Brighton Powder Day 2!*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 15, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
43) 3/17-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
44) 3/21-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
45) 3/25-Mount Snow (15 Runs)
46) 4/5-Stowe (18 Runs)
47) 4/11-Sugarbush (10 Runs)
48 4/15-Okemo (10 Runs)




Never been to Okemo before. Might be the worst parking lot to lift situation I’ve ever had to deal with (being able to boot up in car and have an easy walk to lift is important to me). Had pretty good snowmaking coverage and the trails weren’t too boring but I can see why it has the reputation it does. Two days at Killi then thats it for me this season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*40. April 16, 2022:  Alta*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## NYDB (Apr 20, 2022)

1) 12/4/21 Stratton
2) 12/5/21 Stratton
3) 12/27/21 Stratton
4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
5) 12/29/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
6) 12/30/21 Magic
7) 12/31/21 Magic
8) 1/8/22 Magic
9) 1/9/22 Magic
10) 1/17/22 Magic storm day
11) 1/18/22 Stratton poachalicious
12) 1/29/22 Magic with the kids
13) 1/30/22 Magic with the kids
14) 2/4/22 Pico powder day. Made the drive after the storm shit the bed on SoVt. Worth it and good move.
15) 2/5/22 Magic Lemonade day. The 4-5“ of snow, sleet and ice from the storm that missed us was more better than I thought.
16) 2/6/22 Magic early skin/ laps with fambly. we got down to the ice layer today. Firm and technical. Trees still good.
17) 2/23/22 Killington spring in February. really fun day, just would prefer in April not presidents week.
18) 2/24/22 Magic recon mission before the storm. ice galore as expected. Magic making snow here and there. hopefully tommorow is much different and this storm delivers.
19) 2/25/22 Magic low tide storm / powder day. many fresh lines in the am. Limited terrain. 
20) 2/26/22 Magic low tide powder day - 4 runs before the lines formed at like 10. Stayed until lunch. must have just missed #ThatGuy on broomstick to hom. Hom, blackline and twighlight zone all Knocked my bases up pretty good as expected
21) A Basin spring skiing at its finest


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 20, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
43) 3/17-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
44) 3/21-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
45) 3/25-Mount Snow (15 Runs)
46) 4/5-Stowe (18 Runs)
47) 4/11-Sugarbush (10 Runs)
48) 4/15-Okemo (10 Runs)
49) 4/20-Killington (20 Runs)



Awesome day at Killi. Snow softened up really nicely around 1pm.


----------



## NYDB (Apr 21, 2022)

1) 12/4/21 Stratton
2) 12/5/21 Stratton
3) 12/27/21 Stratton
4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
5) 12/29/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
6) 12/30/21 Magic
7) 12/31/21 Magic
8) 1/8/22 Magic
9) 1/9/22 Magic
10) 1/17/22 Magic storm day
11) 1/18/22 Stratton poachalicious
12) 1/29/22 Magic with the kids
13) 1/30/22 Magic with the kids
14) 2/4/22 Pico powder day. Made the drive after the storm shit the bed on SoVt. Worth it and good move.
15) 2/5/22 Magic Lemonade day. The 4-5“ of snow, sleet and ice from the storm that missed us was more better than I thought.
16) 2/6/22 Magic early skin/ laps with fambly. we got down to the ice layer today. Firm and technical. Trees still good.
17) 2/23/22 Killington spring in February. really fun day, just would prefer in April not presidents week.
18) 2/24/22 Magic recon mission before the storm. ice galore as expected. Magic making snow here and there. hopefully tommorow is much different and this storm delivers.
19) 2/25/22 Magic low tide storm / powder day. many fresh lines in the am. Limited terrain.
20) 2/26/22 Magic low tide powder day - 4 runs before the lines formed at like 10. Stayed until lunch. must have just missed #ThatGuy on broomstick to hom. Hom, blackline and twighlight zone all Knocked my bases up pretty good as expected
21) 4/19/22 A Basin spring skiing at its finest
21) 4/20/22 A Basin - never quite got soft   enough. groomer day. clouds kept the sun from softening.
22) 4/21/22 A Basin - full on gorgeous spring day again.  bright sunshine.  Mid 50's.  soft everywhere.


----------



## jimk (Apr 21, 2022)

NYDB said:


> 1) 12/4/21 Stratton
> 2) 12/5/21 Stratton
> 3) 12/27/21 Stratton
> 4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
> ...


Wow, almost two months between ski days.  When you do a late spring trip like that it's almost like a bonus mini ski season between the last and the next!  Makes those days very precious.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*41. April 21, 2022:  Brighton*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## thebigo (Apr 22, 2022)

80 days

Ragged - 52
Loon - 13
Sunday River - 10
Killington - 4
Pats - 1

9 year old daughter: 54 days
5 year old daughter: 33 days
Wife : 20 days


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
43) 3/17-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
44) 3/21-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
45) 3/25-Mount Snow (15 Runs)
46) 4/5-Stowe (18 Runs)
47) 4/11-Sugarbush (10 Runs)
48) 4/15-Okemo (10 Runs)
49) 4/20-Killington (20 Runs)
50) 4/22-Sugarbush (15 Runs)




Fifty days was my goal this year, wasn’t thinking I would make it but glad I did. Awesome day of spring skiing, even found KingSlug and got some laps in on Ripcord. 
Besides the fact that less than 1/4 of my ski days were fresh powder its been a spectacular season. Might do one more day at Killi in May just to have skied 7 months in a row.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 23, 2022)

1) 11/9/21-Killington
2) 11/24-Killington
3) 11/28-Belleayre
4) 12/3-Belleayre
5) 12/5-Belleayre
6) 12/10-Killington
7) 12/13-Belleayre
8) 12/16-Belleayre
9) 12/22-Killington
10) 12/23-Killington
11) 12/27-Belleayre
12) 12/30-Belleayre
13) 1/6/22-Belleayre
14) 1/7-Belleayre
15) 1/12-Belleayre
16) 1/14-Plattekill
17) 1/20-Belleayre
18) 1/22-Plattekill
19) 1/23-Plattekill
20) 1/27-Belleayre
21) 1/30-Plattekill
22) 2/3-Killington
23) 2/4-Killington
24) 2/10-Killington
25) 2/12-Belleayre
26) 2/16-Gore
27) 2/20-Belleayre
28) 2/21-Belleayre
29) 2/24-Plattekill
30) 2/27-Belleayre
31) 3/2-Killington
32) 3/4-Belleayre
33) 3/5-Plattekill
34) 3/10-Belleayre
35) 3/13-Belleayre
36) 3/14-Killington
37) 3/18-Belleayre
38) 3/27-Belleayre
39) 3/30-Belleayre
40) 4/2-Belleayre
41) 4/4-Belleayre
42) 4/22-Belleayre



Shocked that Belleayre reopened after closing on 4/11. Skiing was not bad.

lol I was probably done skiing if they hadn't reopened but now planning a trip to K next week Not done yet!


----------



## NYDB (Apr 24, 2022)

1) 12/4/21 Stratton
2) 12/5/21 Stratton
3) 12/27/21 Stratton
4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
5) 12/29/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
6) 12/30/21 Magic
7) 12/31/21 Magic
8) 1/8/22 Magic
9) 1/9/22 Magic
10) 1/17/22 Magic storm day
11) 1/18/22 Stratton poachalicious
12) 1/29/22 Magic with the kids
13) 1/30/22 Magic with the kids
14) 2/4/22 Pico powder day. Made the drive after the storm shit the bed on SoVt. Worth it and good move.
15) 2/5/22 Magic Lemonade day. The 4-5“ of snow, sleet and ice from the storm that missed us was more better than I thought.
16) 2/6/22 Magic early skin/ laps with fambly. we got down to the ice layer today. Firm and technical. Trees still good.
17) 2/23/22 Killington spring in February. really fun day, just would prefer in April not presidents week.
18) 2/24/22 Magic recon mission before the storm. ice galore as expected. Magic making snow here and there. hopefully tommorow is much different and this storm delivers.
19) 2/25/22 Magic low tide storm / powder day. many fresh lines in the am. Limited terrain.
20) 2/26/22 Magic low tide powder day - 4 runs before the lines formed at like 10. Stayed until lunch. must have just missed #ThatGuy on broomstick to hom. Hom, blackline and twighlight zone all Knocked my bases up pretty good as expected
21) 4/19/22 A Basin spring skiing at its finest
22) 4/20/22 A Basin - never quite got soft enough. groomer day. clouds kept the sun from softening.
23) 4/21/22 A Basin - full on gorgeous spring day again. bright sunshine.
24) 4/22/22 Copper - another gorgeous spring day. mid 50's sunny soft bumps in the bowls. 
25) 4/23/22 Copper - mini powder day.  got in about 10 laps before the drive to DIA.  5" fell overnight and it snowed all morning.  



Good way to wrap up the season. Maybe try to make a mid may K day if weather aligns


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*42. April 24, 2022:  Alta (Powder Day on Alf's and Stonecrusher)*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*43. April 29, 2022:  Solitude (surprise powder day)*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022:  Alta
5. January 16, 2022:  Alta
6. January 23, 2022:  Alta
7. February 6, 2022:  Alta
8. February 19, 2022:  Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022:  Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022:  Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022:  Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2.  January 16, 2022:  Alta
3.  January 23, 2022:  Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*44. April 30, 2022:  Snowbird (classic spring day)*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022: Alta
5. January 16, 2022: Alta
6. January 23, 2022: Alta
7. February 6, 2022: Alta
8. February 19, 2022: Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022: Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022: Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022: Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2. January 16, 2022: Alta
3. January 23, 2022: Alta


----------



## ThatGuy (May 2, 2022)

1) 11/29-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
2) 12/01-Mount Snow (10 Runs)
3) 12/06-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
4) 12/09-Mount Snow (12 Runs)
5) 12/13-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
6) 12/18-Magic Mountain (Opening Day)
7) 12/19-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
8) 12/20-Mount Snow (11 Runs)
9) 12/26-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
10) 12/30-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
11) 1/1-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
12) 1/5-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
13) 1/6-West Mountain (12 Runs)
14) 1/10-Mount Snow (8 Runs)
15) 1/13-Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
16) 1/16-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
17) 1/17-West Mountain (10 Runs-Powder)
18) 1/18-Mount Snow (15 Runs-Powder)
19) 1/20-Magic Mountain (9 Runs)
20) 1/25-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
21) 1/27-Mount Snow (19 Runs)
22) 1/29-Magic Mountain (8 Runs)
23) 1/31-Berkshire East (12 Runs)
24) 2/3-Stowe (10 Runs-Powder)
25) 2/4-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
26) 2/5-Magic Mountain (3 Runs)
27) 2/10-Brundage (10 Runs)
28) 2/11-Brundage (10 Runs)
29) 2/12-Tamarack (9 Runs)
30) 2/13-Tamarack (18 Runs)
31) 2/17-Magic Mountain (10 Runs)
32) 2/19- Magic Mountain (1 Run)
33) 2/20- Magic Mountain (12 Runs)
34) 2/21-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
35) 2/25-West Mountain (18 Runs-Powder)
36) 2/26-Magic Mountain (8 Runs-Powder)
37) 2/28-Mount Snow (16 Runs)
38) 3/3-Mount Snow (20 Runs-Powder)
39) 3/5-Magic Mountain (15 Runs)
40) 3/10-Berkshire East (21 Runs)
41) 3/13-Jay Peak (10 Runs-Powder)
42) 3/14-Stowe (15 Runs-Powder)
43) 3/17-Magic Mountain (5 Runs)
44) 3/21-Mount Snow (20 Runs)
45) 3/25-Mount Snow (15 Runs)
46) 4/5-Stowe (18 Runs)
47) 4/11-Sugarbush (10 Runs)
48) 4/15-Okemo (10 Runs)
49) 4/20-Killington (20 Runs)
50) 4/22-Sugarbush (15 Runs)
51) 5/1-Killington (20 Runs)





Beautiful day at Killi. Lapped SS all day and had a blast. Met some cool people and there were some characters out.


----------



## thebigo (May 6, 2022)

#90 today at K. Closed out March in the high 60s thinking it was going to be an early spring. Then the all-time April happened, somehow hung 20 days, everyone of them awesome. Not sure if I have the stamina or marital capital but triple digits is tempting.


----------



## jimk (May 6, 2022)

Nice @thebigo !  100 is a serious accomplishment for a recreational skier/boarder!  90 ain't bad either!!

I hit day 60 today for the season, all of which came after mid-Jan, except for one day in late 2021. 

This morning 6 May 22 at Snowbird was a seriously sweet spring ski day.   I skied for about 3.5 hrs.  Mineral Basin (sunny backside of Snowbird) hadn't been open to the public since last Sunday.  It had about 2 inches of the creamiest snow on top of a nice supportable base (not exactly corn snow, too fresh for that).  It was some of the most fun spring skiing I've had this year, fairly fast and super carvable.   Around 1030am Mineral Basin got too ripe, but then the terrain around the Little Cloud lift softened to the optimum and got fun and friendly too, and then The Cirque.  What a day!  I'm almost over with my Utah time and after 4 months out here heading home to the mid-Atlantic in a few days where I know the golf season is in full swing  Late spring skiing has been very nice this year in Utah.

Everything in this view of the Mineral Basin lift line was skiing like Ullr sprinkled it with whipped cream this morning.


Little Cloud Bowl is snowier now than one month ago.  Meanwhile down in the Salt Lake Valley it's 70+ degrees and I'm doing apres-ski yard work at my son's house in shorts.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 8, 2022)

horrible midwinter and amazing spring season all around it seems


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*45. May 7, 2022:  Snowbird*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022: Alta
5. January 16, 2022: Alta
6. January 23, 2022: Alta
7. February 6, 2022: Alta
8. February 19, 2022: Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022: Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022: Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022: Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2. January 16, 2022: Alta
3. January 23, 2022: Alta


----------



## 180 (May 9, 2022)

1/2) ABasin 10/27 10/28 (37 months)3) Killington 11/9 (38 months)4) Killington 11/165) Hunter 11/286/7/8 Hunter 12/3-5 (39 Months)9) Hunter 12/8 Wing Dings10) Killington 12/10 Ovation Nats11) Killington 12/11 Rain12) Killington 12/12 frozen groomers13) Hunter 12/16 65 degrees14) Hunter 12/17 Thin Cover boiler plate15) Killington 12/18 Storm Day16) Killington 12/19 Pow Day17) Hunter 12/22 Upper Crosssover soft manmade18) Killington 12/2319) Killington 12/2420) Killington 12/2521) Killington 12/2622) Hunter 12/29 Bumps – limited grooming23) Hunter 12/30 Bumps – Milky, X Over, Upper K, Rips, Overlook, Belt24) Hunter 12/31 More Bumps25) Hunter 1/1 Bumps26) Hunter1/2 firm27) Hunter 1/7 Overlook Snowmaking bumps28) Loveland, CO 1/829) A Basin – Beavers/ Pali/ Zuma 1/930) Steamboat 1/1031) Steamboat 1/1132) Snowbird 1/1233) Deer Valley World Cup Moguls 1/1334) Deer Valley World Cup Moguls 1/1435) Hunter 1/16 Whoa ICY36) Hunter 12” 1/1737) Hunter 1/21 Bluebird empty, grippy38) Killington 1/22 OL under the gun, nats holding up including some trees39) Killington 1/23 More OL and also Super Star –40) Hunter 1/2741) Hunter 1/2842) Hunter 1/29 Storm Skiing Lower K!43) Hunter 1/30 Scraps44) Killington Landon- Pre Party 2/445 Killington LANDON Bell to Bell 2/546) Killington 2/6 Landdon scraps with a few thousand friends cold OL Guns!47) Killington 2/7 bluebird cold Anniversary48) Killington 2/10 Doc Z and the trees49) Killignton 2/11 Noram starter more snow50) Killington 2/1251) Hunter 2/17 warm52) Hunter frozen Photo shoot with Scott53) early day then home Robin Spencer54) Hunter crowds snowmaking Upper K Belt55) Hunter warm56) Killington57) Killington 2/2658) Steamboat 2/2759) Steamboat 2/2860) Steamboat 3/161) Winterpark 3/262) Winterpark 3/363) Winterpark Bumpapooa 3/464) Winterpark 3/565) Winterpark 3/666) Winterpark 3/767) Winterpark 3/869) Hunter March 1270) Hunter March 1371) Hunter March 1872) Hunter March 1973) Hunter 3/24 Warm Jimmie Lew sings74) Killington 3/2575) Killington 3/2676) Killington 4/177) Killington 4/2 BMMC 18th78) Killington 4/379) Hunter 4/8 warm80) Hunter 4/9 skinning too81) Hunter Closing Day82- 88) Killington 4/14 - 4/20 sunny Powder on Easter, Wet snow on 4/1989) Plattekill March 10 Davenport Day sunny90) Killington 4/23 West Glade SS till 5pm91) Killington 4/2492) Killington 4/29 Bubble and more93) Killington 4/3094) Killington 5/1 May Day!95) Killington 5/696) Killington 5/7


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 12, 2022)

you better finish lol


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*46.  May 13, 2022:  Snowbird (Surprise Powder Day)*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022: Alta
5. January 16, 2022: Alta
6. January 23, 2022: Alta
7. February 6, 2022: Alta
8. February 19, 2022: Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022: Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022: Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022: Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2. January 16, 2022: Alta
3. January 23, 2022: Alta


----------



## NYDB (May 14, 2022)

1) 12/4/21 Stratton
2) 12/5/21 Stratton
3) 12/27/21 Stratton
4) 12/28/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
5) 12/29/21 Stratton AM /Magic PM
6) 12/30/21 Magic
7) 12/31/21 Magic
8) 1/8/22 Magic
9) 1/9/22 Magic
10) 1/17/22 Magic storm day
11) 1/18/22 Stratton poachalicious
12) 1/29/22 Magic with the kids
13) 1/30/22 Magic with the kids
14) 2/4/22 Pico powder day. Made the drive after the storm shit the bed on SoVt. Worth it and good move.
15) 2/5/22 Magic Lemonade day. The 4-5“ of snow, sleet and ice from the storm that missed us was more better than I thought.
16) 2/6/22 Magic early skin/ laps with fambly. we got down to the ice layer today. Firm and technical. Trees still good.
17) 2/23/22 Killington spring in February. really fun day, just would prefer in April not presidents week.
18) 2/24/22 Magic recon mission before the storm. ice galore as expected. Magic making snow here and there. hopefully tommorow is much different and this storm delivers.
19) 2/25/22 Magic low tide storm / powder day. many fresh lines in the am. Limited terrain.
20) 2/26/22 Magic low tide powder day - 4 runs before the lines formed at like 10. Stayed until lunch. must have just missed #ThatGuy on broomstick to hom. Hom, blackline and twighlight zone all Knocked my bases up pretty good as expected
21) 4/19/22 A Basin spring skiing at its finest
22) 4/20/22 A Basin - never quite got soft enough. groomer day. clouds kept the sun from softening.
23) 4/21/22 A Basin - full on gorgeous spring day again. bright sunshine.
24) 4/22/22 Copper - another gorgeous spring day. mid 50's sunny soft bumps in the bowls. 
25) 4/23/22 Copper - mini powder day. got in about 10 laps before the drive to DIA. 5" fell overnight and it snowed all morning.  
26) 5/13/22 Killington - 2 ways down with some walking on the easy way after 10:30 or so.  Went from 9-12.  got too warm for me. mid 80’s when I left
 that’s it for me.  See y’all next year


----------



## thetrailboss (May 15, 2022)

> 1. November 24, 2021: Brighton, Utah
> 2. November 27, 2021: Alta
> 3. December 4, 2021: Snowbird (or Icebird)
> 4. December 11, 2021: Alta (First Powder Day)
> ...


*47.  May 15, 2022:  Snowbird (Closing Day)*

Wife's List:

1. December 19, 2021: Alta
2. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
3. December 27, 2021: Alta (Powder Day)
4. January 9, 2022: Alta
5. January 16, 2022: Alta
6. January 23, 2022: Alta
7. February 6, 2022: Alta
8. February 19, 2022: Alta (Girl's Day)
9. February 22, 2022: Big Sky, Montana
10. February 24, 2022: Big Sky
11. February 25, 2022: Big Sky

Daughter's List:

1. December 21, 2021: Snowbird
2. January 16, 2022: Alta
3. January 23, 2022: Alta


----------



## thebigo (May 28, 2022)

95 days

Ragged - 52
Killington - 19
Loon - 13
Sunday river - 10
Pats - 1

Going to be a challenge but there may just be five more out there.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2022)

thebigo said:


> 95 days
> 
> Ragged - 52
> Killington - 19
> ...


Good luck.  100 is a heck of a commitment/achievement for someone who doesn't ski for a living.
Did you see this thread on TGR?  I don't post over there, but I lurked on that one to see if the recreational geezer could make it to 100.  He did, but it wasn't easy.


----------



## thebigo (May 28, 2022)

jimk said:


> Good luck.  100 is a heck of a commitment/achievement for someone who doesn't ski for a living.
> Did you see this thread on TGR?  I don't post over there, but I lurked on that one to see if the recreational geezer could make it to 100.  He did, but it wasn't easy.


More than a few beers in the system, just booked red eye to sea on Thurs, three days at crystal, red eye home sunday. Staying at alta crystal. Will be my nine year old daughters first trip skiing out west. Keep telling the wife, 100 days is a lifestyle.

Let's go killington, open on Wednesday, otherwise I will be hunting snow on Washington for #100.


----------



## thebigo (Jun 7, 2022)

Final tally - 99 Days
Ragged: 52
Killington: 20
Loon: 13
Sunday River: 10
Crystal: 3
Pats: 1

9 year old daughter - 62 days
Ragged: 41
Killington: 10
Loon: 1
Sunday River: 6
Crystal: 3
Pats: 1

5 year old daughter - 36 days
Ragged: 27
Killington: 4
Loon: 4
Sunday River: 1

Wife - 20 days
All Ragged


----------



## 180 (Jun 7, 2022)

104 days - 45 Months continuous

Killington 52
Hunter 31
Winter Park 7
Steamboat 5
Deer Valley 2
A Basin 3
Plattekill 2
LoveLand
Snowbird


----------



## MadPadraic (Jul 1, 2022)

40 days.
39 at Sugarbush
1 at Killington


----------



## bigbob (Jul 9, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Final tally - 99 Days
> Ragged: 52
> Killington: 20
> Loon: 13
> ...


There must be a patch of snow left on the rockpile to make a few turns!


----------



## 180 (Jul 11, 2022)

bigbob said:


> There must be a patch of snow left on the rockpile to make a few turns!


is there a PATCH?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2022)

89 Days Out.  Some good Some bad.  Missed October Turns.
5 steamboat
1 Copper
3 MT Hood Timberline.
3 Sugarloaf
77 Sunday River


----------



## bigbob (Jul 12, 2022)

180 said:


> is there a PATCH?


A few weeks back, but yes!






						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## thebigo (Jul 14, 2022)

bigbob said:


> There must be a patch of snow left on the rockpile to make a few turns!


The best part of 99 is that you get to try for 100 again.


----------

